# The Petrus "Example Solve" Game!



## ProStar (Dec 14, 2019)

This thread will be similar to the thread for Roux example solves, except for Petrus.

So, I give a scramble, and you write down your own Petrus solution. The solution can either be a "first try solution", which means you would do that during a regular speedsolve (or you can even do an actual speedsolve and reconstruct your solution); or you can do a Petrus style FMC (e.g., searching for the best 2x2x3, experimenting with EO and LL, and so on). But please note what type of solution you found. After the reconstruction, post another scramble(you can just generate them from whatever timer you use)

Here's the first scramble: D2 F' D F' D' L F2 R' U' B2 D R2 F2 B2 D R2 L2 U L2 R'


----------



## ProStar (Dec 14, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Here's the first scramble: D2 F' D F' D' L F2 R' U' B2 D R2 F2 B2 D R2 L2 U L2 R'



I'm bad with Petrus lol

U' L y F D R' F R F U' F2 U F // 2x2x2

d2 F2 R U R' U' F U' F' // 2x2x3

d' F L F L' // EO

d R2 U' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd Pair

R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // 4th Pair

R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL [Pi]

U2 x L2 D2 L' U' L D2 L' U r' // PLL [A Perm]

U // AUF 

Next: F' D2 L B' D' R2 U R2 B R2 D2 F2 R' B2 D2 L2 D2 R B2 R2 D2


----------



## Hazel (Dec 14, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Next: F' D2 L B' D' R2 U R2 B R2 D2 F2 R' B2 D2 L2 D2 R B2 R2 D2



z2 y' // inspection
M' U2 M U' L U2 L2 U L // 2x2x3
F' U' F B U B' // EO
R U2 R' U R U' R U R' U' R // F2L
U2 R2 D' R U' R' D R2 U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R2 // ZBLL

44 HTM or 28 HTM excluding ZBLL.

Next: D F2 D2 R' D R2 F' L' D L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 F L2 D2


----------



## Brest (Dec 14, 2019)

Aerma said:


> Next: D F2 D2 R' D R2 F' L' D L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 F L2 D2


y'
U L U' R2 F'
y' R' F' R U R' F' R F'
y' U2 R' y'
U' R' U' R2 U R2' U R U R' U R U' R' U R
F R' U R U' F' U R' U' R

Next: F2 R U2 R U2 R F' D2 L2 D2 L F' R2 D R' F D' B2


----------



## ProStar (Dec 15, 2019)

Brest said:


> Next: F2 R U2 R U2 R F' D2 L2 D2 L F' R2 D R' F D' B2



z2 y' // Inspection

R F R2 U F U' F2 U F // 2x2x2

L U y R2 U2 L U L' R U R' // 2x2x3

d2 L F L' F U R' F' R // EO

d R2 U R U R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd Pair

U2 R U' R' U2 (R U R' U')3 // 4th Pair

// OLL Skip

(U2) R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL [V Perm]

Next: D' R2 D' L2 D' B2 U L2 U2 F2 U' B2 R F' L2 F' R2 B' D' F2 U2


----------



## irontwig (Dec 15, 2019)

R2 F' U F U' L' E2 L2 u2 //S1+2
x U2 R' F R F2 U2 F U' R' U R y U R U R' //S3+4
L U' R' U L' U' R U2 y R2 x D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R //S5+6+7

Next: D2 L2 U2 L2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 B F2 U' L2 U F R U' R2 D2 F2 R


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 15, 2019)

Cool! I might use this instead of the Quest for Sub 8 Petrus thread when I post example solves for critiques.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 20, 2019)

irontwig said:


> Next: D2 L2 U2 L2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 B F2 U' L2 U F R U' R2 D2 F2 R



R U R' F' D2 // 2x2x2

B R B2 U' F' U2 F U2 F' U' F // 2x2x3

d2 F2 R' F' R // EO

U2 F U F d' L' U' L // 3rd Pair

y2 U' R U' R' U2 (R U R' U')3 // 4th Pair

y R U2 R' U' R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' R U' R' // ZBLL

Next: F B' U' L2 F L2 D F2 B2 R' U2 L' B2 R' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 B' L


----------



## irontwig (Dec 21, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> F B' U' L2 F L2 D F2 B2 R' U2 L' B2 R' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 B' L



y' F2 L2 U' D L2 U2 L' //S1
R U2 F' U' F' U' //S2
z' U R' F R //S3
y' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R U R' U2 R //S4
r U R' U' r' F R F' //S5+6 (Clix)
R2 U S' U2 S U R2 U' //S7 (Allan)

Very orthodox.

Next: B2 R2 U2 F R2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 B D U L F' L U F L2 R' U


----------



## Brest (Dec 21, 2019)

irontwig said:


> Next: B2 R2 U2 F R2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 B D U L F' L U F L2 R' U


y
F' D R' U L'
D' R U' R' U R U' R' D'
R' F' U2 F2 R' F'
U2 R' U2 R U' R'
U' R' U' R U R' U' R
U2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2'

Next: B2 U L2 F2 D2 U' L' D F R2 D' F' U2 R F R B' L R2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 21, 2019)

Brest said:


> B2 U L2 F2 D2 U' L' D F R2 D' F' U2 R F R B' L R2



D2 R' F R' F' y2 // (5) 2x2x2
R2 F2 R' F // (4/9) DF + pair
U F R2 F' U' R U R2 L' U2 L // (11/20) F2L-1
U2 R y // (2/22) EO
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' // (8/30) F2L
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R U // (13/43) Solved

NEXT : R2 F' R2 D2 R2 B R2 U2 F' L D R B' U L2 F' U' F2 R
—


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 22, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> R2 F' R2 D2 R2 B R2 U2 F' L D R B' U L2 F' U' F2 R
> —



Inspection : z y'

2x2x3 : U b2 u r U' r' E L U2 L' U r B R2 U' M U M' U M' U2 M U2 r2

EO : F' U2 F2 R2 F'

F2L : U' R2 U' R' U R' U2 R U' R' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R

Corner orientation : U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R

Corner permutation : R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (Jperm)

Edge permutation : M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U'

78 !? I'm so bad 

Next : F' D2 L2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' R2 B2 U2 D L2 F L2 R D2 B2 L D


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 22, 2019)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Inspection : z y'
> 
> 2x2x3 : U b2 u r U' r' E L U2 L' U r B R2 U' M U M' U M' U2 M U2 r2
> 
> ...


Maybe learn full PLL/COLL to decrease movecount, and also work on blockbuilding. 2x2x3 should not take 20 moves, and F2L shouldn’t take 20 either. Try some proper, slow solving FMC, and find better solutions


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 22, 2019)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Next : F' D2 L2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' R2 B2 U2 D L2 F L2 R D2 B2 L D



y z2 // Inspection

L' R' F' U2 F' D2 F' U' L U2 L // 2x2x3 (11)

y' U' F R F' // EO (4/15)

D' U' R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' D // F2L (10/25)

U2 F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2 U2 // LL (19/44)

Next: F U2 B2 D R L B' U' L U2 L2 B2 R2 F R2 D2 F' L2 F2 R2 F


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 22, 2019)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> F' D2 L2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' R2 B2 U2 D L2 F L2 R D2 B2 L D



x' y' u2 R U2 u' F2 r' u // (7) 222
F R2 F' U F2 // (5/12) 223
U R D' r U' r' D // (7/19) EO
R2 U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // (9/28) F2L
U' F' r U R' U' r' F R // (9/37) COLL
M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2' // (7/44) U-Perm

NEXT : B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B D2 B2 R2 F' D2 R B D' L' F' D' B2 D L2 B' 
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 22, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B D2 B2 R2 F' D2 R B D' L' F' D' B2 D L2 B' —


(z2)
U // A Single Corner-Edge Pair
F2 // Connect Edge w/ Center
B U' // Combine to Form Square
B // Solve Remaining Edge
L2 // 2x2x2 Block
F2 // Another Single Corner-Edge Pair
U' R F' // Combine to Form Square
U // 2x2x3 Block
l' // Setup Four Flipped Edges
S' U S // Orient Four Edges, Two Left
F' U' F // Orient Final Two, EO is Finished
U' R U2 // Form Right Square
R2 // Solve Square, Making F2L-1
U' R U R' // Pair-Up Last Pair
U2 R U' R' // Insert, Completing F2L
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R // COLL
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // EPLL
-46 moves

Next: B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' B' R F' D' B2 D' R D U'


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 22, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Maybe learn full PLL/COLL to decrease movecount, and also work on blockbuilding. 2x2x3 should not take 20 moves, and F2L shouldn’t take 20 either. Try some proper, slow solving FMC, and find better solutions


The only decent thing about my solve is EO...


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 22, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' B' R F' D' B2 D' R D U'



F' U2 F2 U' z2 // (4) 2x2x2
F U2 M' U r' // (5/9) EO
L' U L F2 U2 F2 // (6/15) 2x2x3
U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U R U' R2 U2 R // (16/31) F2L
R U2' R' U2 r' F R F' M' // (9/40) COLL AS

NEXT : R2 D2 B L2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' U2 F' D' L U R' F L B2 L2 B' U
—


----------



## ProStar (Dec 28, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 D2 B L2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' U2 F' D' L U R' F L B2 L2 B' U



y // Inspection

U' R2 F L U R B' L U2 L' // 2x2x2

F' U' R' U' R L' U' L // 2x2x3

y F L F L' F U R' F' R // EO

y' U R2 U R' U R U R' // F2L

U' R U R' U R U2 R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // ZBLL

Next: D' U2 B D2 F' R2 F' L2 B2 D2 R2 D' B' U B' R U2 F L'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 28, 2019)

ProStar said:


> Next: D' U2 B D2 F' R2 F' L2 B2 D2 R2 D' B' U B' R U2 F L'


(z2 y)

L' D L' F2 L2 // 2x2x2 (5/5)
U' F' U F2 // 2x2x3 (4/9)
L' D B' D' // EO (4/13)
L R2 U' R2 U' // F2L (5/18)
R' U' R U' R' U // COLL (6/24)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL (7/31)

31 moves Petrus. That's what you call efficiency. 

Next: R2 F' D L2 D L2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D R2 B2 L' B D L B L D


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 28, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> R2 F' D L2 D L2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D R2 B2 L' B D L B L D



(z2) D' U' F R' F2 // (5) 222
R U R U' R U y R' U2 R y' // (9/14) 223
R' U F R F' // (5/19) EO
R' U2 R U R2 U R // (7/26) F2L-1
U R' U' R U R' U2 L U' R U L' U2 // (13/39) LS + OLL + PLL (lotta moves cancelled)

NEXT : F2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U L2 D2 U' B2 L' B' U' F R' F L' F U' B R
—


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 29, 2019)

.
Scramble from the _ZZ example solves_:


Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 D2 R U B' D' U' R' D F D F'



r2 R U' R' u' R U R u y // (9) 2x2x2 & more
R2 U R2 U R U' F2 // (7/16) F2L-1
R' U' R // (3/19) F2L
F R U R' U' F' // (6/25) EO + CP
M2' U M U2' M' U M2' U' // (8/33) PLL U


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 2, 2020)

Scramble : F2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U L2 D2 U' B2 L' B' U' F R' F L' F U' B R

z’ y2//inspection//OYG corner is my choice, rotating so in back.

U’ F L F’ U B D2//2x2x2// Noticed OY edge connected to centre, corner could be paired
with F L F’ . U’ as a setup move to pair up with OG edge first,
which created a 2x2x1. Rest is straightforward. 7,7

U’ F’ U F’ U2 R2//2x2x3//While doing 2x2, saw pair being broken. Checked if it was
an expansion pair, it was, and reformed the pair. Connected
with other edge to create 2x2x1. 6,13

F’ L‘ U’ L2 F L’//EO//4 bad edges, setup move to do in one go. 6,19

y’ R U R U R2 U2 R2 U R’ U’ R U R’ U’ R U R’//F2L//Paired up at FU, then joined with
other edge to create 2x2x1. LS
could have been more efficient,
but sacrificed that for speed.
17, 36

U2 F R U’ R’ U R U2 R’ U’ R U R’ F’// H COLL 14,50

M2 U’ M2 U2 M2 U’ M2// H Perm 7, 57

57 STM, Petrus, 21.87 solve

A little late on this, but better late than never. Please feel free to critique this. By the way, it could have been 52 STM I know, but the AUF before the H COLL I felt should be included as a move and not a rotation, as well as the LS alg. More efficient would’ve been R2 U’ R2 U’ R2 U2 R2 (modified to fit in with building 2x2x1), but I would’ve used R U R’ U’ R U R’ U’ R U R’ in a speedsolve, so I chose that.

NEXT: R U F2 U’ B2 L D2 R’ F2 D’ B L2 R F’ U2 B2 L’ D F R2


----------



## mista (Jan 3, 2020)

*Scarmble: *R U F2 U’ B2 L D2 R’ F2 D’ B L2 R F’ U2 B2 L’ D F R2

D' B' L2 F R F // 222 (6/6)
B L B D B D' B2 // almost 223 (7/13)
D2 R D' R' // Stuff (4/17)
U L' D L D L' D' L // F2L (8/25)
B R D R' D' // EO + CO (5/30)
B2 L B' R2 B L' B' R2 B2 // A-Perm (9/39)
E' // Finish (1/40)

*Next: *D L' B D2 L R' B2 U2 L U L2 B2 R2 F R B' R' F2 R B2 F2 R2 D U B' D2 R D U' F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 4, 2020)

mista said:


> D L' B D2 L R' B2 U2 L U L2 B2 R2 F R B' R' F2 R B2 F2 R2 D U B' D2 R D U' F'



(z y2) f2 R D2 F' D2 // (5) 222
F R F2 R2' F U' F R F' // (9/14) 223 + EO
L' U' R U R' // (5/19) F2L-1
U L U' L' U2 L U L' U2 L // (10/29) F2L
(y2) R U R' F' U' r' F2 r U F // (10/39) ZBLL

NEXT : U2 F' L2 D2 B R2 U2 F' U2 L2 F2 D' R F D L R2 D' B F' D'
—


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jan 10, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 F' L2 D2 B R2 U2 F' U2 L2 F2 D' R F D L R2 D' B F' D'



Inspection: x2
R F D2 R2 D2 // 2x2 Block
y F R F' R U R2 U' F2 // 2x2x3 Block
U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U R' U R U' R' U R // 3x3x2 F2L
U' (R U R' U R U2 R') (F R U R' U' F') // OLL
L U' R U2 L' U R L U' R U2 L' U R' U2 // PLL


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 10, 2020)

Scramble: R2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 D2 B L2 R2 F L R2 U F2 R2 B2 F' U' B U2

y L U L2 F' R F // (6) 222
R' U R' U2 R2 y // (5/11) EO + DF + pair
R' U R2 U' R' U R2 // (7/18) 223
U R' U' R U2 R' L' U2 L // (9/27) F2L
r U2' r2' R F R' F' r2 U2' r' U2 // (11/38) ZBLL

NEXT : F2 L' R' B2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D U' F' U' B D R D L
—


----------



## ProStar (Jan 10, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 L' R' B2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D U' F' U' B D R D L



x // Inspection

L' R F D' R2 L U2 L' // 2x2x2

F U2 F L' U2 L U2 L' U' L // 2x2x3

y L F L' U R' F' R F' U' F R' F' R // EO (oof)

y' R2 U' R U2 R' U R2 U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L (lol)

U2 R U D' R U R' D R2 U' R U R2 U2 R' // ZBLL

U' // AUF

All that time for a 64 move solution...

NEXT: U D2 L' U2 R2 D2 L B2 L' B2 D2 L' F' D2 U' F U R F2 D


----------



## LucJar56 (Jan 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U D2 L' U2 R2 D2 L B2 L' B2 D2 L' F' D2 U' F U R F2 D


Petrus, 35 HTM
x' y
R' U r' D2 r // 2x2x2 (5/5)
U F l D x U2 // 2x2x3 (5/10)
z' R U' R' // EO (3/13)
y' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' // F2L (8/21)
U R U2 R' U' R U R D R' U2 R D' R2 // ZBLL (14/35)

NEXT: B' D2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' R D F' L' R2 B' D' B F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 10, 2020)

LucJar56 said:


> B' D2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' R D F' L' R2 B' D' B F'



y R' D2 R' d' M' r2 D' x' // (7) 2x2x2
U2 R' F' // (3/10) EO + DF
R' L' U' L R U' R' U R // (9/19) F2L-1
U' R U R' U' R U R' // (8/27) F2L
U (R U2' R' U' R U' R') (L U L' U L U2 L') // (15/42) 2GLL

NEXT : B' D2 B2 R2 F R2 D2 F U2 L2 B D B2 L' B R U2 F D2 F
—


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 14, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> B' D2 B2 R2 F R2 D2 F U2 L2 B D B2 L' B R U2 F D2 F



U F U' R U' R2 F2 R2 z2 // (8) 2x2x2
R' E R' E' // (4/12) EO
D R2 D' // (3/15) DF
U' R' U' R U' L' U2 L R2 U' R' // (11/26) F2L -1
U' R' U2 r' F R F' r // (8/34) F2L + OLL
M2' U M U2' M' U M2' U // (8/42) PLL U

NEXT : B2 R2 D2 F2 L B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L F L B2 U2 R2 D R U' F
—


----------



## ProStar (Jan 18, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 R2 D2 F2 L B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L F L B2 U2 R2 D R U' F



x2 // Inspection

U2 R U' R D' U2 L' U L // 2x2x2

U z' y' R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 R' U R' // 2x2x3

y' L F L' // EO

y' U2 R' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R' U2 R U R' U' R

L U2 L' F' U L U L' U' F U' // ZBLL+AUF

NEXT: B' L U' B2 R2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 R' F' D' R F2 U' F


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> B' L U' B2 R2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 R' F' D' R F2 U' F



(x2) L2 F' R' D' L2 D2 // (6) 2x2x2
F L2 F // (3/9) EO
L2 U2 L2 R U R' U' R U R' L' // (11/20) F2L-1
U' L' U2 L z // (4/24) F2L
U R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L' U R // (13/37) ZBLL

NEXT : F2 R B2 L2 U2 R' D2 B2 F2 L U2 F D2 B2 U' L' R2 F
—


----------



## ProStar (Jan 21, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 R B2 L2 U2 R' D2 B2 F2 L U2 F D2 B2 U' L' R2 F



z2 F' R' B2 U M' U' M B U' B' // 2x2x2 (10/10)

U' F2 U' R U R' U2 F' U F // 2x2x3 (10/20)

U' F' L F U y' L' U2 L // F2L-1 (8/28)

R U2 B U' B' U' R' // F2L+EO (7/35)

U x' M' U2 R2 U R2 U R U L' U' R U2 R' // ZBLL (14/49)

--
NEXT: F2 R U2 L D2 L U2 L D2 R2 B2 R B' U R2 B' F D L R2 U'
--


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> F2 R U2 L D2 L U2 L D2 R2 B2 R B' U R2 B' F D L R2 U'



z2 y' L D' F' D2 L' U L y // (7) 2x2x2
R' F2 R' F // (4/11) EO
U' R2 U2 L' U' L2 F2 L' R U R' U' R // (13/24) F2L
U2' R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 // (14/38) COLL / ZBLL

NEXT : B2 D' F2 D U' L2 B2 U B2 R2 F' U R' D R' F L' B' L' B
—


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 29, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> B2 D' F2 D U' L2 B2 U B2 R2 F' U R' D R' F L' B' L' B



F u r' U2 r // (5) 2x2x2
U R' U2 R F R2 // (6/11) 2x2x3
U' F U F' // (4/15) EO
L' U2 L U R' F2 R // (7/22) F2L-1 (and bad diag CP)
U' L U' R U R' L' // (7/29) Domino
U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U // (9/39) basic TTLL

NEXT : R2 U B' R B L U' F' U L' D' F2 R2 U D R2 U L2 F2 U' R2 (easy)
—


----------



## ProStar (Jan 29, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> (easy)



Sorry about ruining the scramble lol



Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 U B' R B L U' F' U L' D' F2 R2 U D R2 U L2 F2 U' R2



y F D' R D2 U F U' R' F' // 2x2x2

x' U F2 U F U' F' // 2x2x3

y L' U' L U R U' R' // EO

y' U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R' U' R U2 R' U R // F2L

y' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 U' // ZBLL

48 Moves

NEXT: D L U2 B2 U2 F2 R' D B' U2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 L B2 R' B2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: D L U2 B2 U2 F2 R' D B' U2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 L B2 R' B2



y2 z2 R' U2 L F D' L U' L' // 2X2X2
U R' F U2 R' F R F // 2X2X3
y L' U L2 F' L' //EO
y' R U' R' U R U R U' R' U R // RB
F' r U R' U' L' U l // OCLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // JPERM

NEXT: U2 F D2 R2 D2 F L2 B D2 F2 R' D U' B U' R2 B L' U R


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Sorry about ruining the scramble lol



 

In case you are interested you can do a 2x2x2 block like this:
B U' R2 D2

Or, even better:

B U' R2 D R' D U R2 U' R' // (10) 2x2x3
y U R2 U' R2 U' F R' F' R2 U2 R' // (11/21) F2L + EO
// ZBLL


----------



## ProStar (Jan 29, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> In case you are interested you can do a 2x2x2 block like this:
> B U' R2 D2
> 
> Or, even better:
> ...



*faint*


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 29, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> U2 F D2 R2 D2 F L2 B D2 F2 R' D U' B U' R2 B L' U R



x y x D L' U' B' R B' R2 D // (8) 2x2x2
F U F2 // (3/11) 2x2x3
R U R U' R // (5/16) F2L -1
B U' B' // (3/19) EO
U R' U' R // (4/23) F2L
U' R' U' R2 D R' U' R D' R2' U2' R // (12/35) ZBLL

NEXT : B' D' R' L B2 U' B' R2 B R2 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2 (looks easy)
—


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> (looks easy)



I refuse to ruin it this time


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 30, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B' D' R' L B2 U' B' R2 B R2 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2 (looks easy)



z2 F' D2 F L2 U' R' F2 R // 2x2x2
y' L2 F' L2 F' // 2x2x3
y' F2 L' U L // EO
y' R' U2 R U R' U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R2 // RB
F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' // COLL
y' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL

NEXT: F R2 L F2 B' L2 U F2 D' B' U' L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 U L2 U2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 30, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> F R2 L F2 B' L2 U F2 D' B' U' L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 U L2 U2 R2



z2 y' D F' L' D' B' D' // (6) 2x2x2
U' R2 F2 R' U F // (6/12) EO
R2 U F2 R' F2 R' F2 R U R U R' // (12/24) F2L
L' U' L U' L' U2 L // (7/31) Sune
R' U2 R U R' U R // (7/38) Anti-Sune

NEXT : L D2 B' R U B' D B2 R' F' B2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 U'
—


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L D2 B' R U B' D B2 R' F' B2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 U'



:O LL Skip

z y2 // Inspection

E2 F E' R U2 R' // 2x2x2

y' R' F R F' U2 F U2 F' U' F2 // 2x2x3

y' U' R' L' U2 L // EO

y' R U R U R' U2 R U R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R U' // F2L

39 Moves STM


I was originally going to finish like this:

y' R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R F U R' U' R F' U' R' // F2L

y' r U R' U' r' F R F' // ZBLL

44 Moves STM


NEXT: R D' U2 F U2 B' F2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 F D L' F' R D B2 R


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R D' U2 F U2 B' F2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 F D L' F' R D B2 R



D' F' U2 R D' L' U D L // 2x2x3 (9/9)
U R F R' f F2 R S' U' R2 // EO+F2L (10/19)
R' U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 D R2 D' R // LL (13/32)

Next: L F2 D U2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 R' B' F D' L2 B D'


----------



## Brest (Jan 31, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L F2 D U2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 R' B' F D' L2 B D'


x2
R U' R' U' R'
z x' R' F R' D R2' D'
z' y2 F R F' U' F' U' L' U L U F
R U2 R D r' U2 r D' R2' U

Next: D R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 D L D L B R2 U2 L' U' R' D'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 31, 2020)

Brest said:


> D R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 D L D L B R2 U2 L' U' R' D'



F M2' F R F R2 y2 // 2x2x2
F' R2 F' // EO
R U2 R2 F2 U R // F2L-1
U2 R U R' U L' U2 R U R' U2 L // F2L
U M2' U M U2' M' U M2' // PLL U
35 STM / 40 HTM

F M2' F R F R2 y2 // 2x2x2
F' R2 F' // EO
R U2 R2 F2 U R // F2L-1
U2 R U R' U R U' R' // F2L
U' F R U R2' F R F' R U' R' F' // ZBLL
35 STM / 36 HTM

NEXT : B2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 L2 R2 B2 R' D2 F U R' D2 R B' F2 U2 R' B2
—


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 31, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 L2 R2 B2 R' D2 F U R' D2 R B' F2 U2 R' B2
> —


z’ y’//inspection 0,0
U R D L2 F’ L’ F L2//2x2x2 8,8
U R L U L’//2x2x3 5,13
z x’ L F’ L‘ R U R’//EO 6,19
y’ U’ R U’ R2 U’ R U R2 U2 R’ U’ R U’ R2//F2L 14,33
U2 r U2 R2 F R F’ R U2 r’//COLL 10,43
U R U’ R U R U R U’ R’ U’ R2//EPLL 12,55

Please feel free to critique! 2x2x2 was meh, I didn’t foresee that I would make an expansion pair during first step, but hey, I’ll take it. 4 bad edges, normal. CFOP like F2L. Standard COLL and EPLL.


----------



## Brest (Jan 31, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Please feel free to critique!


My critique: you didn't leave a scramble!

Next: B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 U' B2 D2 L' F R U2 R' D B F R' U2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 31, 2020)

Brest said:


> Next: B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 U' B2 D2 L' F R U2 R' D B F R' U2


x2 R U F L D' B D2 y' // 2X2X2 
L' D' L D U R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2X2X3
y' L F L' // EO
y' R' U' R2 U' R U2 R U' R' U' R' U' R // F2L+SKIP
U2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U' // PLL

next: L' B2 R2 F2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 R' F2 D' B U' B F U F R D'


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 31, 2020)

Brest said:


> My critique: you didn't leave a scramble!
> 
> Next: B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 U' B2 D2 L' F R U2 R' D B F R' U2


Ahhhh no... Too late now...Lol. I forgot the first time too, but realised and edited.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 31, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> z’ y’//inspection 0,0
> U R D L2 F’ L’ F L2//2x2x2 8,8
> U R L U L’//2x2x3 5,13
> z x’ L F’ L‘ R U R’//EO 6,19
> ...


2x2 : If you had used no inspection, you could have done a 6 move 2x2 : R' L2 u' B2 U b'
223 : using an r' instead of an L' at the end would have saved a cube rotation.
EO : Would have done z' x' F' U2 R' L F R L' instead so that you would have your cross edge in and no rotation before F2L
F2L : Great!
COLL : Don't know COLL so dunno
EPLL : MU U perm is faster


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 31, 2020)

Thanks!
2x2x2 The problem is, I really need to expand my thinking time during inspection, I wouldn’t have found that just by looking quickly around. I’m going to work on checking as many 2x2x2s as possible before starting.

2x2x3 - yeah, I realise now 

EO - confusion? It doesn’t solve EO, and also cross edge is bad in terms of efficiency?

F2L - yay, a bright spot in my solve 

COLL - N/A

EPLL - I think they’re similar speeds. Last I checked, Feliks uses RU.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 31, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Thanks!
> 2x2x2 The problem is, I really need to expand my thinking time during inspection, I wouldn’t have found that just by looking quickly around. I’m going to work on checking as many 2x2x2s as possible before starting.
> 
> 2x2x3 - yeah, I realise now
> ...


EO is done closer to ZZ style in my example. you do the EO from the front, like your colours are the F U and D colours. Most people use MU and Feliks uses slightly outdated algs.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 31, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> EPLL : MU U perm is faster



That's subjective. The RU and MU U-perms are the same speed, it's just personal preference for which one you use.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 31, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> EO is done closer to ZZ style in my example. you do the EO from the front, like your colours are the F U and D colours. Most people use MU and Feliks uses slightly outdated algs.


I’m still confused...Example solve doesn’t work... 
As for the MU U Perms - I might actually switch, since
A. Similar speed everyone says
B. Maybe faster
C. Looks flashier to non-cubers
D. M moves are gud, I like them, why my Z and H Perms are M U


----------



## ProStar (Jan 31, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’m still confused...Example solve doesn’t work...
> As for the MU U Perms - I might actually switch, since
> A. Similar speed everyone says
> B. Maybe faster
> ...



You've said that M moves hurt your hand, so they might not be the best choice for you


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 31, 2020)

Nonono, they’re OK, I was just talking about the uncomfortable stretch to do a U after M (I can’t move my hand, or it’ll be moving back down again to do the M2) which is why I use U’ after M2 in an H Perm instead of a U.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 31, 2020)

Getting us back on track 



Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: L' B2 R2 F2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 R' F2 D' B U' B F U F R D'



z2 // Inspection

U' F2 R' U' R' D2 // 2x2x2

F2 U2 L' U L U2 F U F' // 2x2x3

y R' F' R // EO

y' U' R' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L

y2 R D' R2 U' F2 U' F2 R U2 R2 D R2 U' // ZBLL

Stupid easy EO & F2L

NEXT: R B L U2 B' D2 L F2 L2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 F' D2 B' U2 D B'


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 31, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’m still confused...Example solve doesn’t work...
> As for the MU U Perms - I might actually switch, since
> A. Similar speed everyone says
> B. Maybe faster
> ...


What I mean is after my EO is done, I have the FL and FR F2L pairs, without rotations.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> y2 R D' R2 U' F2 U' F2 R U2 R2 D R2 U' // ZBLL



how many ZBLLs do you know?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 31, 2020)

They might just be looking up ZBLLs.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 31, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> They might just be looking up ZBLLs.



Guilty lol


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R B L U2 B' D2 L F2 L2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 F' D2 B' U2 D B'



(y')
L D2 L2 D' B L // 222 (6/6)
F U2 L' U2 L // 223 (5/11)
R U F R' F' // EO (5/16)
U R2 D' R U' R' D // F2L (7/23)
U2 R' U' R F U' R' U2 R U F' // LL (11/34)

Next: R' F' D' B2 D B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 B' L D R' B F L2 B'


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 31, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R' F' D' B2 D B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 B' L D R' B F L2 B'


I'm doing this one. No one else take it.
Pyjam did it too but whatever. https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R-_F-..._U2_R-
U_R2_u_R-_U_R-_U-_R_u-_R2_y-_R-_U_R_U2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 1, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> R' F' D' B2 D B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 B' L D R' B F L2 B'



x2 y' B R U2 L' // 2x2x2
U F U R F // EO
U R U R' F2 R U' R // (17) AB4C
U R U' L' U R' U' L // AB3C
y' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 // Solved

34 HTM

NEXT : F R B2 D' F' R2 U' B L F' U2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 F U2 F L2
—


----------



## RyanP12 (Feb 1, 2020)

F R B2 D' F' R2 U' B L F' U2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 F U2 F L2

x2 R D U L U L' F' L F2 L'
U' R' U R U B' U L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
y R U2 R'
y' U2 R U R U R U' R2 U' R U R U' R
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U'


Next: L2 D' R U2 D2 B' R F' U2 F U2 R2 L2 B U2 D2 B2 L' B2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 1, 2020)

RyanP12 said:


> L2 D' R U2 D2 B' R F' U2 F U2 R2 L2 B U2 D2 B2 L' B2



z2 x' U' r U' r U2 M' R' U R U' D' M2' // (12) 2x2x3
R' U' R2 S R S' R // (7/19) EO + F2L-1
U R U' R' U R U // (7/26) F2L
R2' U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R2 U' // (10/36) ZBLL

NEXT : U2 L2 B D2 U2 F R2 F' L2 U2 B U L U2 B' U R' D' F D2
—


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 3, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> U2 L2 B D2 U2 F R2 F' L2 U2 B U L U2 B' U R' D' F D2



z2 F L E' y R2 D2 // 2X2X2
U2 y R2 U F2 U R2 L' U L y // 2X2X3
U R U' R2 F R // EO
y' R U2 R U' R' U R' U' R2 U R2 F R U R U' R' F' // F2L + WV
U2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 // PLL - R-PERM

next: L2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 F2 L F D' U F2 U B F2 L B


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 3, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> L2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 F2 L F D' U F2 U B F2 L B



z2 L' U M U M D L2 D' // (8) 2x2x2 + EO
L U M' U2 M 
L' U' L' U2 L' U L U L' U' L U L' U L // (28) AB3E
R' U' R' U' R U R U R // (9/37) L3E

NEXT : U2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U F2 L2 U' R2 B D U' B L B2 D' F' L' F'
—


----------



## ProStar (Feb 3, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U F2 L2 U' R2 B D U' B L B2 D' F' L' F'



z' y' F B R L D' U' R' U // 2x2x2

M x U2 L U2 R U R' // 2x2x3

y' L' U' L R U2 R' R' F' R // EO

y' R U' R U' R F U R' U' R F' U' R' // F2L

y R2 U' R' U' R2 U R U D' R U2 R' D R2 U' // ZBLL

NEXT: B2 R' F' R2 D F L' B U R' U2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 D L2 B2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> B2 R' F' R2 D F L' B U R' U2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 D L2 B2 R2



x2 L D U L U' D2 B2 // (7) 2x2x2
F U L2 R' F' R // (6/13) EO
F2 U F2 // (3/16) F2L 2
U L U2 L' U' L R U R' // (9/25) F2L-1
F R F' L' F R' F' // (7/32) 3-corner cycle
U' R U2 R' // (4/36) Solved

NEXT : U' F' D' R' F' L U' R F B' D2 R L U2 B2 D2 B2 L' D2 R' D2
—


----------



## ProStar (Feb 4, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' F' D' R' F' L U' R F B' D2 R L U2 B2 D2 B2 L' D2 R' D2



z2 // Inspection

D2 R U' R' U' L' U' L // 2x2x2

R2 U2 B' U R2 B' U2 B // 2x2x3

y R' F' R F U L F L' // EO

y' R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R U R2 y U2 F U' F' U F // F2L

R D' R2 U' F2 U' F2 R U2 R2 D R2 U // ZBLL

NEXT: U D2 B' R2 F' D2 F R2 B L2 F' D2 F L' B' R2 F' U R D U


----------



## brododragon (Feb 4, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Nonono, they’re OK, I was just talking about the uncomfortable stretch to do a U after M (I can’t move my hand, or it’ll be moving back down again to do the M2) which is why I use U’ after M2 in an H Perm instead of a U.


You can finger trick a U with your left hand.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 4, 2020)

Yes, but doing a reverse push to do a U is harder than doing U’. It’s not like its killing me anyway


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> U D2 B' R2 F' D2 F R2 B L2 F' D2 F L' B' R2 F' U R D U



Pure blockbuilding. No alg. No insertion.

(x2) D' r U B r' // (5) 2x2x2
B' R' B // EO phase 1
U' R U R' U' R' // (9/14) 2x2x3
y U R U R' U2 R // (6/20 1x2x3 on top
U2 R F R F' R' // (6/26) EO phase 2
U' R2 U R U' R U' // (7/33) Solved

NEXT : D R' U R U' F R2 U L U2 R2 D2 L2 B D2 F D2 L D' F
—


----------



## ProStar (Feb 7, 2020)

It's Petrus-W time!



Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D R' U R U' F R2 U L U2 R2 D2 L2 B D2 F D2 L D' F



x' z2 // Inspection

L' B' L2 B2 B L' B' L // 2x2x2

U' R2 U' F2 U' R' U' R // 2x2x3

F' U F // EO

R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd Pair

U' L' U L U L' U L U2 L' U L U' L2 D' L U L' D L U L // 4th Pair (WVCP)

U' M U' M2 U2 M2 U' M' // L5EP

Wow I'm bad, 56 STM

NEXT: L' D2 F2 D2 U2 F L2 D2 B' U2 B R2 F U L' R' U' F' D' F


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> It's Petrus-W time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah! WVCP would be amazing with Petrus-W!


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> It's Petrus-W time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## ProStar (Feb 8, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Oh yeah! WVCP would be amazing with Petrus-W!



Another reason why we need SVCP 



fun at the joy said:


> nice



Thanks : )


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 8, 2020)

Which doc are you using @ProStar ? I tried this one but the pictures won't load.


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Thanks : )


I mean I just wanted to point out this:


ProStar said:


> L' B' L2 *B2 B* L' B' L // 2x2x2


----------



## ProStar (Feb 8, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> I mean I just wanted to point out this:



Oops forgot to cancel moves lol



WarriorCatCuber said:


> Which doc are you using @ProStar ? I tried this one but the pictures won't load.



I use that doc. I find the correct WV alg from an alternate site(CubingCheatSheet), find the case that uses that alg on the WVCP doc, then just run through each variation of that case until I find the one that permutes corners  I'll start working on a better WVCP sheet after I'm finished with L5EP, then possibly SVCP. (Also CLS should be CLC[Corners Last Corner, it doesn't insert the edge] so that we can call WVCP+SVCP CLS)


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> L' D2 F2 D2 U2 F L2 D2 B' U2 B R2 F U L' R' U' F' D' F



D2 L U' B D y // (5) 2x2x2
F U' R r U r' U R // (8/13) 2x2x3 + EO
U R U2 R' U R U' R' // (8/21) F2L -1
y' R U' R' U R U2' R' U R U' R' // (11/32) CLS
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U // (8/40) PLL U

NEXT : F2 R D' F' D2 F' R D B L F2 B2 L2 B' R2 F2 U2 B L2 U2 L2
—


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 9, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 R D' F' D2 F' R D B L F2 B2 L2 B' R2 F2 U2 B L2 U2 L2
> —


y x//inspection 0,0
R2 U’ F R’ u2 B//2x2x2 6,6
U2 F2 U R2 U’ R//2x2x3 6,12
F R L F’ L’//EO 5,17
y’ R U R2 U2 R U R U R’ U’ R//F2L 11,28
y2 R’ U R’ U’ D’ R U’ R’ U2 R U’ R’ D R U’ R//ZBLL 15,43
Well that went pretty well. Very nice and straightforward solution - 43 HTM...
Anybody want to critique?

Next ():L D2 F2 U2 L D2 R U2 F2 R2 B L2 D' R U R2 B' L D B2 F


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 9, 2020)

Clean solve. Too bad, you get +2 for the misaligned top layer.  
This is a pretty bad ZBLL case, unfortunately.


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 9, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> L D2 F2 U2 L D2 R U2 F2 R2 B L2 D' R U R2 B' L D B2 F



U2 L F D' M2 R' F2 // (7) 2x2x2
U R' L' U2 R y U2 R U' R' // (9/16) 2x2x3
y U R2 U' R' U' R' F' U2 F U' R U' R' U R U2 R' // (17/33) EO + F2L + WV
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // (7/40) PLL U

NEXT : D2 L2 F U2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' U B2 D2 L2 R D L F' U' F'
—


----------



## ProStar (Feb 9, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 L2 F U2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' U B2 D2 L2 R D L F' U' F'



E' y' R D U L U' L' // 2x2x2

R' U F2 R U' R' U2 F U F' // 2x2x3

y U F R' F' R // EO

U' L' U2 L U L' U' L U' R U // F2L-1

M' x' U' R U L' U R' // CLP

y M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // PLL

NEXT: R F R2 U B2 U' F2 D' U2 L2 F2 D F R' F U' B2 R U' L


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> R F R2 U B2 U' F2 D' U2 L2 F2 D F R' F U' B2 R U' L



Petruzz :
z F R2 S R S' // (5) EO
D' L' U2 D L2 U' L' // (7/12) 2x2x2
U2 R' F2 // (3/15) 2x2x3
R' U R2 U L R' U' R2 U R' L' U R' U R // (15/30) 2x3x3
y R' U2 R U R' U R // (7/37) 3x3x3

NEXT : B2 D' F2 D U R2 D' L2 R2 D' F D' L' U2 R' D F R' U' B' U2
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 14, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 D' F2 D U R2 D' L2 R2 D' F D' L' U2 R' D F R' U' B' U2


 
U2 R B E2 R' B' D' L u2 // 2x2x3 (9/9)
f R f' // EO (3/12)
U R' U R2 U' R2 // Blocks (6/18)
U R D R' U2 R D' U' // LL Skip (8/26)

Next: R B U B D2 F U2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' U L F' R D' U F


----------



## Brest (Feb 14, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R B U B D2 F U2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' U L F' R D' U F


R' F' B' D' B L'
y R' U R2 L' U L
F R2 F2 U F
D R' U2 R D' U2 R
y' U2 F' R U R U' R' F R2 U R U' R

Next: D L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 U F2 R2 B' L D' B L2 U' F L F D'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 14, 2020)

Brest said:


> D L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 U F2 R2 B' L D' B L2 U' F L F D'



(x2) F R L2 B // EO
U2 R U L2 U' L2 // 2x2x2
U2 R2 U' F2 // 2x 2x2x2
U' L' U2 L // F2L -1 + 1x2x2
U' R' U' R U2 R' U' // F2L
F' r U R U' r' F U' // corner cycle
33 HTM

NEXT : B2 D R2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R' F' L F2 D' B R' B2 U' F'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 17, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> B2 D R2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R' F' L F2 D' B R' B2 U' F'



WARNING: you won't believe your eyes.

(x y) R' F' U2 D F' R2 // (6) 2x2x2
(y') U R' r' F' r F2 // (6/12) 2x2x3
(y) U2 M' U' M // (4/16) EO
R U L' U2 M' (x') // (5/21) building 6 pairs!
F2 U2 F2 R U' R' U2 // (7/28) Solved
28 STM

NEXT : B2 D2 L2 U' B R' D' L U2 F D2 R2 L D2 F2 R2 B2 L U2 L U2
—


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 18, 2020)

My PB of 12.314 has just been broken, replaced by a 10.453 . This is so cool... Lots of skips, knew it would be a PB in inspection, and it boosted my TPS and lookahead so much 
Scramble:
R U R L' U2 D L2 U L' F' D2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2
x2 y//inspection 0,0
R’ F’ R U’ L’ U D’//2x2x3 7,7
x’ y R’ F’ R//EO 3,10
y’ U2 R U R’ U R2 U’ R’ U2 R’ U R’ U’ R U2 R//F2L 16,26
R U2 R’ U’ R U’ R’//Antisune 7,33
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R’ F R U R’ U’ R’ F R2//Gc Perm 15,48
U//AUF 1,49
I’m so happy with this solve 
Next:U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 U L2 U L D' R' F L' B L2 B2 U2


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> My PB of 12.314 has just been broken, replaced by a 10.453 . This is so cool... Lots of skips, knew it would be a PB in inspection, and it boosted my TPS and lookahead so much
> Scramble:
> R U R L' U2 D L2 U L' F' D2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2
> x2 y//inspection 0,0
> ...



Wait, you're CN? Also great job!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 18, 2020)

Yeah ofc, CN is essential for Petrus pretty much. Not so much for expansion, unless its bad, or there’s an obvious easy option, I go with the BRD expansion.


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 19, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 U L2 U L D' R' F L' B L2 B2 U2



Too many Ls:
(z) F' U D' F' R2' F R2 // (7) 2x2x2
L' U F' L' U F // (6/13) EO
L2 U L2 U2 F2 // (5/18) 2x2x3
L' U L' U' L' U L' U L // (9/27) F2L
y' R U R' U R U2 R' // (7/34) Sune

NEXT : R2 D' L' U L' F R D2 F2 R U2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 B L2 F' L2 B
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 23, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> R2 D' L' U L' F R D2 F2 R U2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 B L2 F' L2 B



(y x') (R F R2 L F U' l2) (F U2 L2) // (10) 2x2x3 + EO + DF edge
U2 L' U L R U2 R' // (7/17) pseudo F2L
y' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 // (5/22) F2L
r U R' U' r' F R F' U // (9/31) OLL, PLL-skip

NEXT : F2 L' D B2 D F2 D' R F L2 D2 B2 R F2 R U2 R' F2 D2 L
—


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

100th reply



Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 L' D B2 D F2 D' R F L2 D2 B2 R F2 R U2 R' F2 D2 L



B2 U' F U F' D // 2x2x2

U' L' R' U R L' U' L // 2x2x3+EO

y R2 U' R U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L

y' L U L' U L' U' L2 U' L2 U' R U' L U R' // ZBLL

40 STM

Different ending:

B2 U' F U F' D // 2x2x2

U' L' R' U R L' U' L // 2x2x3+EO

y R2 U' R U2 R U2 R' // F2L-1

U2 R U2 R D' R U' R' D R U R // CLP

U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // EPLL

41 STM

NEXT: R L' U2 L B L2 F' R U' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 U F2 D' L2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> R L' U2 L B L2 F' R U' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 U F2 D' L2 U2



U' R2 U' R B' // (5) 2x2x2
R2 U F R' U2 // (5/10) 2x2x3
(z') U' F U2 R U' R' F' U F2 // (9/19) EO + F2L -1
U' R U R' U
R2 D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 // (19/38) Last slot + last layer

FM style:
U' R2 U' R B' // (5) 2x2x2
R2 U F R' U2 // (5/10) 2x2x3
(x y) U' R U R2 F2 R U2 F' // (8/18) EO + F2L -1
L' U L2 D L' U L D2' R2 D L D' R2 D L2' U2 // (16/34) Last slot + last layer (AB4C then 2x 3-corner cycles inserted)

NEXT : U' D F' D2 L' B' L2 D' R U F L2 F2 D2 F R2 L2 B' R2 B' R2
—


----------



## brododragon (Mar 15, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Cool! I might use this instead of the Quest for Sub 8 Petrus thread when I post example solves for critiques.


*Wuest


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 15, 2020)

Late reply lol. And.... The Wuest has come and gone now. Its been over a month...


----------



## brododragon (Mar 15, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Late reply lol. And.... The Wuest has come and gone now. Its been over a month...


No! It's been changed back?!


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> No! It's been changed back?!


yup


----------



## ProStar (Apr 8, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> U' D F' D2 L' B' L2 D' R U F L2 F2 D2 F R2 L2 B' R2 B' R2



I spent so long trying to get a good 222, I ended up just getting lucky with a free pair for 223 lol

x2 R' F R2 B' U2 B2 D R' D2 R // 2x2x2

x z2 U' F' L' U2 M' // 2x2x3

x' F R' F2 U' F // EO

U' R' U2 R' U R U R' U2 R' U' R // F2L

y' M' U2 y' L U2 L' U2 F' r' U // ZBLL

NEXT: F2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D B D B2 R' D2 R B2 F' U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: F2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D B D B2 R' D2 R B2 F' U2



D2 B' D2 L' D r2 B2 U2 r2 // 2x2x3
U R2 F' U F // EO
R U // Square
R2 U R2 U' R' U R U' // F2L except that it's the sideways F2L and super weird lmao
y l' R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 // EPLL
(42)

iNtErEsTiNg Solve

Next: F D2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 L B D2 L' R' D' F' R2 U'


----------



## brododragon (Apr 9, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F D2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 L B D2 L' R' D' F' R2 U'


z' F' R2 L F' B2 L2 D' // 2x2x2
x' R U F' R U F' U' F' // 2x2x3
x' z' R U' R' L' U L // EO
U' F U2 F' U' F' U' F2 U F2 U' F2 U F' U' // F2L
x y L' U' L U' L' U2 L U2 // OLL
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL

Eh, kinda high move-count.


WoowyBaby said:


> F2L except that it's the sideways F2L and super weird lmao


I think most Petrusers do sideways F2L.

Next: D B R U' R2 U F2 U' B2 L2 D U2 L2 F L D R D' B U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 9, 2020)

For your 2x2x2 step, you could do (z') L' D2 F' U2 B D (6) instead.

or (not both, I'm looking at these individually,)

For your 2x2x3 step, you could do (x') U' F' U R U2 F2 (6) instead.

Also forgot next scramble


----------



## brododragon (Apr 9, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> For your 2x2x2 step, you could do (z') L' D2 F' U2 B D (6) instead.
> or (not both, I'm looking at these individually,)
> For your 2x2x3 step, you could do (x') U' F' U R U2 F2 (6) instead.
> 
> Also forgot next scramble


Added


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 9, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Next: D B R U' R2 U F2 U' B2 L2 D U2 L2 F L D R D' B U2



U R2 B' R' D F2 L' U' B // 2x2x3 (9)
F R F' // EO (3/12)
R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R U R // F2L (9/21)
R U R' U R U L' U R' U L U L' U L // ZBLL (14/35)

Next: L2 U2 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 F' U2 B2 R' U R2 U B' L' F' L D U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 9, 2020)

PB SINGLE !!!!!

I'm not sure what to post this, but I'm just really happy about this 

I average 17.x on 3x3 but just got a 8.22 PB. (Previous 9.64)

14. 8.22 F' L U' R L U' F R D2 L D2 F2 R' U2 L2 B2 L' F2 B R'

(x z')
L' U' D' F' x' // 222
R F' R' U' R2 // 223
U' R U' R' F U2 F' R U' R' // F2L
U2 R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U2 // LL
(34 moves, 8.22 seconds, 3x3 speedsolving PB single)

I'm really happy about this 8 second record single!!


----------



## brododragon (Apr 9, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> PB SINGLE !!!!!
> 
> I'm not sure what to post this, but I'm just really happy about this
> 
> ...


Wait you main petrus?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L2 U2 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 F' U2 B2 R' U R2 U B' L' F' L D U'



Cool scramble!


Petrus-W:

z2 y // Inspection

L' D' R2 U2 Rw' // 2x2x2

U2 l' U' L // 2x2x3

U' L' R B R' // EO

L2 U' L' U2 L U' L' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R2 // L2P

U R' U L' U2 R U L U2 R' U L' U L // ZBLL

43 STM


Sort of Petrus:

z2 y // Inspection

L' D' R2 U2 Rw' // 2x2x2

U2 l' U' L // 2x2x3

x' F' R U' R' U2 F // F2L-1

L' U2 L U' F U' F' L2' U R U' L U M x' // CLP

u M2 D' M S2 M' U // EPLL

36 STM


Pretty much ZB but I wanted to share:

z2 y // Inspection

L' D' R2 U2 Rw' // 2x2x2

U2 l' U' L // 2x2x3

x' F' R U' R' U2 F // F2L-1

L' U2' L U' L' B' U B L // ZBLS

U' L F R' F' L' F' D2 B' L' B D2 F' R F2 // PLL

39 STM


NEXT: F2 R F2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 B D F U' L' D B U2


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 9, 2020)

> NEXT: F2 R F2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 B D F U' L' D B U2



z’//inspection
L F’ R L2 B2 D//2x2x2 6,6
U’ L’ U2 L2 U’ F L F2//2x2x3 8,14
y’ R’ F’ R//EO 3,17
y’ U’ R U R’ U R’ U’ R2 U’ R U2 R’ U R U R’//F2L 16,33
U’ R U2 R2 U’ R2 U’ R2 U2 R//COLL 10,43
U M2 U M2 U M’ U2 M2 U2 M’//EPLL 10,53
53 STM, reconstruction of an actual solve, nice start, only 2 bad edges, easy Pi COLL, Z Perm.

Next: D2 F D L D' L U2 F D B2 D2 B L2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 B L2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 9, 2020)

Hehe, you messed up the quotes 

Also your F2L step could be R' U2 R' U R' U' R' U2 R' U R (11) instead.



> Next: D2 F D L D' L U2 F D B2 D2 B L2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 B L2



U' R2 D B' U' R B' // 222
F2 U F' U' F2 // 223
f R S' R F' // EO
R U R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R // F2L
L D l' U2 l D' L' U2 L' U' L // LL

Next: D R' U' B2 D' F L U' L2 B2 D F2 D B2 U F2 L2 U2 F' D'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 9, 2020)

I've never tried Petrus before, but here it goes:


WoowyBaby said:


> Next: D R' U' B2 D' F L U' L2 B2 D F2 D B2 U F2 L2 U2 F' D'


*2x2x2:* L' B U' R U' L' U' L
*2x2x3:* R U R' S' U2 S y (white top, red front) U L F' L'
*EO:* y (white top, blue front) U L' U L U M' U' M
*F2L:* R U2 R' U R' F R F'
*OLL:* U R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F'
*PLL:* R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D U2

Really bad, I know.

*Next Scramble:* F2 L D2 F' R2 U R' L2 F' L2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 F' B2 D2 U' F'


----------



## brododragon (Apr 9, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *EO:* y (white top, blue front) U L' U L U M' U' M


EO wasn't finished. You still had 4 flipped edges.


BenChristman1 said:


> *F2L:* R U2 R' U R' F R F'


F2L has to be 2-gen or you'll mess up EO.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 9, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Hehe, you messed up the quotes
> 
> Also your F2L step could be R' U2 R' U R' U' R' U2 R' U R (11) instead.
> 
> ...


Your F2L solution doesn’t seem to work... Also how did I mess up the quotes?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 9, 2020)

brododragon said:


> EO wasn't finished. You still had 4 flipped edges.
> 
> F2L has to be 2-gen or you'll mess up EO.


Oh, EO means orienting every edge? I thought it just meant the remaining cross-edge.

What is 2-gen?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 9, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Oh, EO means orienting every edge? I thought it just meant the remaining cross-edge


Nope. You have to orient them all.


BenChristman1 said:


> What is 2-gen?


2-generator. It just means you can only turn 2 sides, because EO needs to be preserved.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Oh, EO means orienting every edge? I thought it just meant the remaining cross-edge.
> 
> What is 2-gen?



No, EO means Edge Orientation, so you have to orient all the edges. 2Gen is where you only turn two sides, and in the case of Petrus it's R U 2Gen. After EO, F2L should be solved with only R and U, then on the LL the yellow cross will already be completed, that's the whole point of Petrus


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No, EO means Edge Orientation, so you have to orient all the edges. 2Gen is where you only turn two sides, and in the case of Petrus it's R U 2Gen. After EO, F2L should be solved with only R and U, then on the LL the yellow cross will already be completed, that's the whole point of Petrus


That's so restrictive.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 9, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> That's so restrictive.


It makes it extremely fast, has minimal regrips, is rotationless, and the slightly higher move-count is combated by the already low move-count.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I've never tried Petrus before, but here it goes:
> *Next Scramble:* F2 L D2 F' R2 U R' L2 F' L2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 F' B2 D2 U' F'


y
R u2 U' b2 M' U r' // 22
R' U B2 U' F' U' F y2 // 223
F2 R U' R' // EO
y' U2 R' U2 R U R U2 RU R U R' U' R U2 R' U R // RB
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //OCLL
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL
NEXT :
R B R2 U2 F' U' B' R B D' R2 F2 U B R B' R D B L2


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> That's so restrictive.



Actually it's the best moveset ever. Nothing's faster than RU 2-gen


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 9, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Next Scramble:* F2 L D2 F' R2 U R' L2 F' L2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 F' B2 D2 U' F'


Lets see how garbage I am at Petrus lol.
z y //Inspec
E' B' E M' F' // 222
y R F' R U2 R // 223
U M' U' M F' U2 F L' U' L // EO
y' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // LB
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // CO
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CP
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' // EP

My 222 and expansion were better than I thought they would be, but after that I was as garbage as I expected XD
I saw that WarriorCatCuber ninja'd me, i didn't want to stop mid solve. Use their scramble.
@PetrusQuber how did I do?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 9, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I saw that WarriorCatCuber ninja'd me, i didn't want to stop mid solve. Use their scramble.


Lol that happens to me every time.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Lets see how garbage I am at Petrus lol.
> z y //Inspec
> E' B' E M' F' // 222
> y R F' R U2 R // 223
> ...


You'd know it was _his_ scramble if you looked at my WCA profile


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 9, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> You'd know it was _his_ scramble if you looked at my WCA profile


Ya but I'm lazy.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 20, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> R B R2 U2 F' U' B' R B D' R2 F2 U B R B' R D B L2



/* Scramble */
R B R2 U2 F' U' B' R B D' R2 F2 U B R B' R D B L2

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection

F D R B' U R' D' R U' R' // 2x2x2

B2 L' B L' B' F U' F' B U B' U M U' M' // F2L-1

L' U2 L // EO

F U' F' // F2L

y2 R' U D' R U2 R' D R' U' R U2 R' U' R2 U' // ZBLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

This is totally a Petrus solve


NEXT: B R' B2 L B2 U2 R' F2 L2 D2 R B2 D R' D2 B' U R B' U


----------



## brododragon (Apr 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> /* Scramble */
> R B R2 U2 F' U' B' R B D' R2 F2 U B R B' R D B L2
> 
> /* Solve */
> ...


Yes, just do XCross and EO at F2L-1 and it's petrus


----------



## ProStar (Apr 20, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Yes, just do XCross and EO at F2L-1 and it's petrus



I did 2x2x3, then when I did my 2x2x3 I got another pair solved by chance. Then I did EO and finished F2L, then finished off with ZBLL


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: B R' B2 L B2 U2 R' F2 L2 D2 R B2 D R' D2 B' U R B' U



U' L2 // Square
U' R2 F R' U D' L' D2 // 2x2x3
U' F R F' // EO
L R U' R' U L' R2 U' R' // CP + DR + Block
U2 R2 U' R2 U2 // Finish (28)

My sub-30's shall never cease!

Next: D2 B' L' U' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' U L F D U2 F2


----------



## mukerflap (Apr 21, 2020)

z' x U2 B D2 L D' 5/5
f' U f 3/8
F' R U' R2 F' R 6/14
y' R U R U' R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R 13/27
F R2 U' R U' R U' R' U2 R' U R2 F' R2 14/41

nextB2 R2 B2 F2 L' R' B2 R' U2 R D L' B D2 F' U L D2 B2


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> nextB2 R2 B2 F2 L' R' B2 R' U2 R D L' B D2 F' U L D2 B2



/* Scramble */
B2 R2 B2 F2 L' R' B2 R' U2 R D L' B D2 F' U L D2 B2

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection (0)

B' L' U F2 E F' L F L' // 2x2x2 (9)

B R2 U B L U2 L' // 2x2x3 (7, 16)

S' U' S // EO (3, 19)

R' U R2 U' R U2 R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L (15, 34)

y L' R U R U' L U R2 U R U2 R' U' // ZBLL (13, 47)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: L2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 F L2 B L' B' R2 D' F2 R2 B' L


----------



## mukerflap (Apr 26, 2020)

222 - y2 R F' R' 3/3

223 + EO - F L2 F L' F 5/8

F2L - y2 U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R U R' U2 R U' R' 16/24

WV - L' R2 R U R' U2 L 7/31

PLL - y x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R 9/40

40htm
next D' R2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' L' D' F D B L' B D' B2 R'


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 26, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> 222 - y2 R F' R' 3/3
> 
> 223 + EO - F L2 F L' F 5/8
> 
> ...



/* Scramble */
D' R2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' L' D' F D B L' B D' B2 R'

/* Solve */

x2 // inspection

L2 F' R' U2 L2 F // 2x2x2

x' U' R2 F' L F L F2 // 2x2x3

y L' U' L F L' U L // EO

R' U' R U2 R' U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L

L' R' U2 R U R' U2 L U R U R' U R // ZBLL

49 HTM


----------



## mukerflap (Apr 26, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> /* Scramble */
> D' R2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' L' D' F D B L' B D' B2 R'
> 
> /* Solve */
> ...


next scramble pls


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 26, 2020)

sorry I forget that every time

Next scramble: D' L2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 R B R D U' B' U2 L


----------



## mukerflap (Apr 27, 2020)

x2 F' D B' R U' R2 6/6
U F L F2 4/10
y' F' U2 M' U M 5/15
y' U R2 U2 R U' R U R' 8/23
y2 L' U R U' L U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R 13/36
36STM

next:
U D2 F' R2 F L2 F U2 B' L2 B F' L U2 F' U B2 R D2 L' B


----------



## TheRouxGuy (Apr 27, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> x2 F' D B' R U' R2 6/6
> U F L F2 4/10
> y' F' U2 M' U M 5/15
> y' U R2 U2 R U' R U R' 8/23
> ...


 z2 //inspection
U B' L' B U B2 // 2x2x2
F2 D R D2 F2 D //2x2x3
U' R U2 S' U' S //EO
R U2 R2 //Last Edge
R' U2 R U' R' U R // LAST SLOT
U R U2 R' U R U' R' U R U R' // CLS
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //PLL
U2 //AUF

I'm not great at Petrus. 

Next Scramble:R2 U R2 B2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 U B2 U' B R B' F U L


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 11, 2020)

TheRouxGuy said:


> Next Scramble:R2 U R2 B2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 U B2 U' B R B' F U L


Petrus-W:
z2 y F E F' E' f U f' // 2x2
U F R2 U2 R // 223
L F L' F' // EO
F2 U' F2 L' U L U' L' U' L // L2P
L R' U' R U L' U2 R' U2 R // COLL
U M U2 M U' M' U2 M' // L5EP
44 STM
Petrus:
z2 y F E F' E' f U f' // 2x2
U F R2 U2 R // 223
F L' U2 L // EO
y' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // F2L
U' D' R U R' U R U' R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 // ZBLL
52 STM
NEXT: R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R F L' R' B D' U' R D2 B


----------



## ProStar (May 11, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT: R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R F L' R' B D' U' R D2 B



/* Scramble */
R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R F L' R' B D' U' R D2 B

/* Solve */
R D' F E' R U2 R' // 2x2x2 (7)

U' L U R B' R' B U' B' // 2x2x3 (9, 16)

U S U S' // Almost EO (4, 20)

U L' U' L' U' L B' U' B U' L U L' // F2L+EO (13, 33)

y L' U2 L U L' U L2 U2 L' U' L U' L' U' // ZBLL (14, 47)

// View at alg.cubing.net

NEXT: R2 B2 F2 U F2 D R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U R F2 L' F' U B R' D' F2


----------



## mukerflap (May 11, 2020)

222 z2 x' B' L2 U R' S D' B2 7/7
223 z' U' L F' U L' 5/12
EO U2 R U2 R' 4/16
F2L y' U' R2 U R2 U2 R U' R2 U R 10/26
ZBLL U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' 10/36
petrus 36stm 
next B' R2 U B' R' F U B' L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L' B2


----------



## ThisNameIsAlreadyTaken (May 11, 2020)

First try:

F D F D' U' L U2 L' // 2x2
R2 U2 F2 L F L' F U // expansion
U F U' F R2 U' R U // EO
R' F' R F R2 F R F' // F2L
z' y2
R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' // COLL
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 // EPLL

Next: R2 L B2 R2 B' U R L F U L2 F2 D R2 D R2 U2 L2 D' B2


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 11, 2020)

x2
D2 B2 U’ r‘ U r 6//2x2//6
F R’ U’ F2 U’ R U R 8// Expansion //14
U F U R U’ R’ 6//EO//20
y’ R’ U’ R U’ R U2 R U’ R’ U’ R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ 17//f2l//37
U l’ U’ L U R U’ r’ F U2 10//zbll//47
got any easy zbll and blockbuilding wasn’t to bad



Next: D' R2 F2 D' F2 L U L2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 B' R D2 F2 U F' U'


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 11, 2020)

Petrus-W:
y' F u2 // 2x2
R' F' U' F U' F R' F' // 223
U M' U' M // EO
U' M' U2 M R U' R' L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L' // L2P
U2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // COLL
U' M U2 M' U M' U2 M' U' M2 U' // L5EP
48 STM
Petrus:
y' F u2 // 2x2
R' F' U' F U' F R' F' // 223
F' U2 F' U F U2 M' U' M // EO
y' R2 U R2 U' R U' R2 U R2 U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L
U' R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U R' U R U' // ZBLL
49 STM
NEXT:
F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 B' R' F' D' B' L U2 L2


----------



## ProStar (May 11, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT: F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 B' R' F' D' B' L U2 L2



/* Scramble */
F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 B' R' F' D' B' L U2 L2

/* Solve */
U R' D F' L' R U' // 2x2x2 (7)

U' L' D' L U // 2x2x3 (5, 12)

z2 R' U F R F' // EO (5, 17)

R2 U R' U2 R U R U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L (15, 32)

y2 R' U2 R U R' U R2 U' r' F R' F' r U' // ZBLL (14, 46)

// View at alg.cubing.net

NEXT: B D' L R2 B2 U2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 L' U2 F' R' U L' D' B2 F


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

#150



ProStar said:


> NEXT: B D' L R2 B2 U2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 L' U2 F' R' U L' D' B2 F



/* Scramble */
B D' L R2 B2 U2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 L' U2 F' R' U L' D' B2 F

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection (0)

R F R U' R' // 2x2x2 (5)

B2 L2 U L U' L2 U L // 2x2x3 (8, 13)

R' U' R B' U' B' // F2L-1 (6, 19)

U L U' L // EO (4, 23)

U2 B L2 B' U2 L2 // F2L (6, 29)

R U2 L' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 L U' R U' R' // ZBLL (14, 43)

// View at alg.cubing.net

Stupid ZBLL


NEXT: B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 B' U R' U L' F' D' F U2 F'


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 B' U R' U L' F' D' F U2 F'



/* Scramble */
B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 B' U R' U L' F' D' F U2 F'

/* Solve */
U L' F L U2 F2 L' B L U2 L' D' F D // 2x2x3

R' F' U' F // EO

R U' R' U' R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U R B' R' U' R' U R B // F2L

M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U' // LL

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: F' R2 F2 B R L B' R' B2 U B2 D2 R2 U' L2 D F2 B2 U'


----------



## ThisNameIsAlreadyTaken (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: F' R2 F2 B R L B' R' B2 U B2 D2 R2 U' L2 D F2 B2 U'



U' B2 U2 B' R' F' D2 L' F2 R2 U' B' D' R2 D // 2x2x3 (15/15)
B' L' B2 L // EO (4/19)
B' U' B2 U B' U B U2 B' U2 B U B' // F2L (13/32)
F' L U2 L' F L F' U2 F L' // LL (10/42)
U2 // AUF (1/43)

Total: 43 HTM

View here the solution.

Next: B U2 L2 D U2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 B' R2 U L' D2 B' F' L2 U


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

ThisNameIsAlreadyTaken said:


> Next: B U2 L2 D U2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 B' R2 U L' D2 B' F' L2 U



/* Scramble */
B U2 L2 D U2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 B' R2 U L' D2 B' F' L2 U

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection (0)

U' R2 D F' S' L' S D2 // 2x2x2 (8)

F2 U2 D' L F U F' D // 2x2x3 (8, 16)

y2 R2 F R' F2 U2 F // EO (6, 22)

U' R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // F2L (14, 36)

R' U D' R U2 R' D R' U' R U2 R' U' R2 U' // ZBLL (15, 51)

// View at alg.cubing.net

Awful solve


NEXT: L' F2 D F2 D U L2 F2 U' R2 B2 L U L2 U F L' R F D'


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: L' F2 D F2 D U L2 F2 U' R2 B2 L U L2 U F L' R F D'


Ok, let’s try this...
y x’ //inspection 0,0
L’ F L2 U’ B D’//2x2x2 6,6
U’ R U’ F2 U’ R2 U R 8,14
R U’ R2 F R//EO 5,19
y’ R’ U R U2 R’ U2 R’ U2 R’ U2 R U2 R’ U R//F2L 15,34
U2 R2 D’ R U R’ D R U R U’ R’ U’ R//COLL 14,48
U2/EPLL skip 1,49
49 HTM

Nice solve.
Next: B2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 D' B' F2 D L' F2 R U2 F' U2 F'


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 6, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Next: B2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 D' B' F2 D L' F2 R U2 F' U2 F'


x'
L' U L' U' R D' Rw2 // 222
F' D F2 Lw' F' U R U' R'// eo223
y z R2 U2 R' // f2l
L U' R' U L' R' U' R3 U' R' U R U R2 U2 // ll
34

Next:
R2 U F2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 B' L F U R U' B F2


----------



## teri2769 (Jun 9, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> R2 U F2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 B' L F U R U' B F2



x' z
U F2 L U2 L' F U' F' D' R' D' // eo223
y' R U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R // f2l
R U R' L' U2 R U R' U2 L U2 // zbll
33

next: B' R' U' F' U2 R U D B' L2 F2 D L2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 U'


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 21, 2020)

I’m angry. When I search Petrus Example Solve Game, it comes up with Roux Example Solve Game . I wonder how search works.


teri2769 said:


> next: B' R' U' F' U2 R U D B' L2 F2 D L2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 U'


U R’ U2 R’ D L D//2x2x2 7,7
U2 R F’ U2 R F R2//2x2x3 7,14
L F’ L R’ F R//EO 6,20
y’ U R’ U’ R’ U’ R U’ R’ U R//F2L 10,30
U2 R U R’ U R U2 R’//OCLL 8,38
U2 R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’//PLL 15,53
53 HTM
Nice solve, 2x2x2 was OK, as was EO, but rest of solve was really good, lots of free pairs, plus the easy Sune and J Perm combo. 
NEXT: D2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 R2 B2 L B U2 L' R2 D' R U' R' F' L


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 21, 2020)

Scramble: D2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 R2 B2 L B U2 L' R2 D' R U' R' F' L
U L U F D L y //222
F2 R U2' R //223
R U' R2' F R //eo
y' R' U2' R' U2' R U' R' U R' U R U R' U2' R //f2l
U2 R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U R' U R U2' //zbll


PetrusQuber said:


> L F’ L R’ F R//EO 6,20


Are you aware you can do RU'R2'FR for this case?

Next: L' B D' R' F' R F2 U F2 L2 D2 F R2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 F R2


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 21, 2020)

Tao Yu said:


> Scramble: D2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 R2 B2 L B U2 L' R2 D' R U' R' F' L
> U L U F D L y //222
> F2 R U2' R //223
> R U' R2' F R //eo
> ...


Yeah, I know 4 bad edge EO but I tend to not see them quickly enough during solves at the moment.


----------



## mukerflap (Jun 21, 2020)

Tao Yu said:


> Scramble: D2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 R2 B2 L B U2 L' R2 D' R U' R' F' L
> U L U F D L y //222
> F2 R U2' R //223
> R U' R2' F R //eo
> ...


y2 U2 R' U2 l' D2 5/5
F B U B' F' U2 6/11
x F' U2 F 3/14
R' U' R U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R 11/25
y R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' 11/36
Petrus 36 Stm
R' U' F2 U L2 B2 L2 U F2 D U2 R U' L' F2 D F R2 B' U2 next


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 21, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> R' U' F2 U L2 B2 L2 U F2 D U2 R U' L' F2 D F R2 B' U2


33 STM

y' // Inspection
U L U R L B2 // 222
F' U R2 // 223
F' R' F R' // EO
y' F R F' // pseudoF2L
U Rw U' Rw2 U Rw2 U Rw2 U' Rw // OLL
M2 U M U2 M' U L2 // PLL
kinda not Petrus but who cares

34 STM

y' R U R U' R2 F' Rw U R U' Rw' F // pseudoF2L + OLL
M2 Uw M2 Uw' S M2 S' U R2 // PLL

Next: B' F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R' F2 L2 U2 B' U2 L' D2 U' B D' U2


----------



## CubicOreo (Jun 22, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Next: B' F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R' F2 L2 U2 B' U2 L' D2 U' B D' U2



y’ //inspection
F’ D F2 U2 L’ D2 //2x2x2 (6,6)
U L’ U L R2 F R2 //2x2x3 (7, 13)
R U’ R’ L F L’ //EO (6,19)
y’ U R U R2 U R U’ R’ U2 R U R’ //blockbuilding (12, 31)
U’ (R U R’ U R U2 R’) U2 (R U2 R’ U’ R U’ R’) U2 //2gLL + AUF (17, 48)

48 HTM
Next: R' F2 R B2 L2 D2 F2 R U2 R' U' L B D' U L2 U B' D2 L


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jun 23, 2020)

CubicOreo said:


> Next: R' F2 R B2 L2 D2 F2 R U2 R' U' L B D' U L2 U B' D2 L



y' z2 // Inspection
U R U' R' L U R' D' L // 2x2 Block [Lazy CFOP Build]
x z' U' R' U' R F' U F // 2x2x3 Block [Dario Build]
x' U2 F' U' L F' L' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' // 3x3x2 Block [Lazy CFOP Build]
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // COLL [2GLL Car/H-Case]
Z-perm

Next: D' R2 B2 L U' R' B L' F2 U' R B' F


----------



## ThisNameIsAlreadyTaken (Jun 23, 2020)

Metallic Silver said:


> D' R2 B2 L U' R' B L' F2 U' R B' F



// 2x2x2 (6 HTM)
F' L D R' U F2

//2x2x1 (6 HTM)
x2 R2 U' F' R2 U' R

//F2L + EO (13 HTM)
F2 R F' L U F U' L' U' L F' L' U'

// AS (7 HTM)
x y' R U2 R' U' R U' R'

// L3C (10 HTM)
U y2 R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2

Total: 42 HTM 

Next: B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D' F' R' F U2 B U2 B2 D' U R'


----------



## teri2769 (Jun 23, 2020)

ThisNameIsAlreadyTaken said:


> Next: B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D' F' R' F U2 B U2 B2 D' U R'



z
r U r // 1x2x2 (3/3)
u' F u' // pseudo 2x2x2 + setup (3/6)
R F // pseudo 2x2x2 (2/8)
R' F' U' F // eo (4/12)
U R' U R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R2 D // f2l + fix pseudo (11/23)
U2 R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U' R' U R // zbll (14/37)
37 HTM, 36 ETM


next: F2 D2 F2 R2 L' F R U' R2 F2 U2 L D2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 F2 B


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Aug 5, 2020)

teri2769 said:


> F2 D2 F2 R2 L' F R U' R2 F2 U2 L D2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 F2 B


Petrus:
x' y u2 U' r2 R f // 2x2
R2 U2 f R' f' // 223
R U R' F' R U R' y' // EO
U' R U' R' U2 R' U R' U R U' R' U R // RB
y' r U R' U' r' F R F' // OCLL
y' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2 // PLL 
49 STM
Petrus-W:
x' y u2 U' r2 R f // 2x2
R2 U2 f R' f' // 223
U' F2 L' U' L U' F' // EO
U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L U R U M' U2 r' U2 R U R' // L2P
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // COLL
M' U2 M // L6EP
54 STM
NEXT:
B2 R' F' U F2 D F2 B' D R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 F'


----------



## Metallic Silver (Aug 6, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT:
> B2 R' F' U F2 D F2 B' D R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 F'



Inspection: y z2
2x2 block: R' U' L R F R' F2
2x2x3 block: y F2 U R' U2 R F'
+2x2x1 block: U' R U R U R
Last Pair (Lucky phasing): y U2 R U2 R' U' R' F R F' 
Very bad LLE+1C case: U F R' F' r U R U' r'
Very bad L3C case: U' r U2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 L2 B

Next: F U' F2 D' B U R' F' L D' R' U' L U B' D2 R' F U2 D2


----------



## ProStar (Nov 30, 2020)

Metallic Silver said:


> Next: F U' F2 D' B U R' F' L D' R' U' L U B' D2 R' F U2 D2



/* Scramble */
F U' F2 D' B U R' F' L D' R' U' L U B' D2 R' F U2 D2

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection

R D R' L B L' F L E F' E' // 2x2x2

z' F U2 F U' L2 // 2x2x3

U' M' U M // EO

y' U2 R' U R U2 R2 // F2L-1C

U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 // CLS

R' U' B' R' B2 U' B' U B' R B R // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

NEXT: D2 B' D' B U F U D B' L' U2 L' F2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: D2 B' D' B U F U D B' L' U2 L' F2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2


y'
F' L' D' R U2 R2 U R' // p223
U' x' U M' U M L' U' L // eo
y' U' L2 // ok
U L' U' R U L U' (R') 
(R2) U' S' U2 S U' R2 // l3e3c
32 stm

next: R2 F' L2 D' B2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 B' R' B U2 F' R' D'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 29, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> R2 F' L2 D' B2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 B' R' B U2 F' R' D'



z U2 L U D' R2 S // (6) 2x2x2
U' R2 S R S' // (5/11) EO
U2 R U F2 // (4/15) 2x2x3
R U R2 L' U R2 U' M' x' // (8/23) F2L
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // (9/32) L3C

NEXT : R2 D' B2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B U R U2 F L D U' L B2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 30, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> z U2 L U D' R2 S // (6) 2x2x2
> U' R2 S R S' // (5/11) EO
> U2 R U F2 // (4/15) 2x2x3
> R U R2 L' U R2 U' M' x' // (8/23) F2L
> ...


z2 // inspection
F D L2 U2 L' //pseudo 222
F2 R U2 R' U2 F' L F L' //pseudo 223
R S R' S' //EO
U R2 U2 R2 D' F' U' F D2 //F2L
L' U R U' L U R' // COLL
U R2 U R2 S R2 S' U' R2 // EPLL Ub Perm

43 STM, 44 ETM, 47 HTM, 60 QTM

(o wow this is my FMC PB2 literally except it isn't bc of the S moves)

Next: U2 R2 F U2 F' U2 B' D2 B' R2 B' L F D B2 D2 B'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 30, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> U2 R2 F U2 F' U2 B' D2 B' R2 B' L F D B2 D2 B'



y' L' D' R2 U2 L' // (5) 2x2x2
D R' D' R // (4/9) 2x2x3
U2 M' U' M y' // (4/13) EO
R2 U R U2 R' U' R U // (8/21) AB3C
y x R U' L' U R' U' L U2 // (8/29) L3C

NEXT : B2 L2 D L2 B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 U2 F' R D2 L' U2 L2 U2 B D'
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 2, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 L2 D L2 B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 U2 F' R D2 L' U2 L2 U2 B D'
> —


55 HTM feat. ZBLL

y2 // inspection
D F D' R' F L' B D' //222
R' F2 L' U' L //223
R' U R U R' U' M' U R U' r' //EO
U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R' U' R U R' U' R //F2L
U R U R' F' U' F2 D R' U R' U' R D' F' U2 //ZBLL

Next: B D R' B' R2 F U R U D' R2 U' R2 F2 B2 U B2 L2 D L


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 2, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> B D R' B' R2 F U R U D' R2 U' R2 F2 B2 U B2 L2 D L



U' F' D F' R' U' z2 // (6) 2x2x2
R' U' F2 // (3/9) Pair
U R' F' S R S' // (6/15) EO
R2 U2 L' U L R2 U2 R' // (8/23) F2L-1
U2 R' U2 R U2' R' // (6/29) F2L
y R' U2' R2 U R2' U R2 U2' R' // (9/38) 2GLL

Also, of interest:
y' L' F D' F U' F x' // (6) 1x2x3
M U' r U' M' // (5/11) 2x2x3
E' f' U f E // (5/16) Abdul al-Hazred's forbidden EO
// Beyond this point, only initiates of the 5th grade in Metha can continue

NEXT : D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 U R' B' U' R2 U B F L' D2 U
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 55 HTM feat. ZBLL
> 
> y2 // inspection
> D F D' R' F L' B D' //222
> ...


Using R U R' S' R U' R' S for the 2 flip would have cancelled a move lol


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 3, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U' F' D F' R' U' z2 // (6) 2x2x2
> R' U' F2 // (3/9) Pair
> U R' F' S R S' // (6/15) EO
> R2 U2 L' U L R2 U2 R' // (8/23) F2L-1
> ...


For the first time in my life, I can say that my blockbuilding is great.

50HTM 59QTM 48STM 50ETM

L2 U2 L R U' B D' //222
U R' F L' U L U' L' U' L //223
U2 S' R U R' S //EO
R' U' R2 //Square
U2 R' U' R // F2L
R' U2 R U R' U R // OLL 27
x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 x' // PLL Ja Perm
U' //AUF

Next:R2 U' L' F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 L D2 L B' F D L' U' L2 D2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 31, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R2 U' L' F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 L D2 L B' F D L' U' L2 D2 R2



R U' l' U2 D F' r // 7 - 2x2x2 + pair
F' R' L' U' R U R2 U' R // 9/16 - 2x2x3 + pair
U L2 U' R U L' F' U F' U2 // 10/26 - F2L -1 + square
y' R' D F D' R D F' E // 9/35 - EO + 3 corner cycle
R' U' R // 3/38 - Solved

NEXT : B U F' R F' D2 L' U2 D L B R2 U2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 B2
—


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 31, 2021)

> NEXT : B U F' R F' D2 L' U2 D L B R2 U2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 B2


y F2 L2 F3 D R2 D//2x2x2 6,6 
R2 U2 R2 U R2 F2//2x2x3 6,12 
B3 R B//EO 3,15 
U3 R U3 R2 U2 R2 U3 R U2 R3 U R U3 R3//F2L 14,29 
U3 F R F3 Rw U R3 U3 Rw3//COLL 9,38 U3 M2 U3 M2 U3 M3 U2 M2 U2 M3//EPLL 10,48 48STM
First example solve in a while! Not bad, took forever though because my prime symbol was counting as an error so in the end had to do U3 instead of U’ so it looks weird in the replay lol.
NEXT SCRAMBLE: R' F2 U L' D2 L B U2 R2 D F2 R2 L F2 R2 U2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 31, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> my prime symbol was counting as an error so in the end had to do U3 instead of U’


TIP: You may write UUU, RRR, etc, then click on "Simplify".


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 1, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> R' F2 U L' D2 L B U2 R2 D F2 R2 L F2 R2 U2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2



R' U r D U' r // 6 - 2x2x2
U' R2' F // 3/9 - 2x2x3 minus DF edge
R2' F R' F2 U F // 6/15 - EO
L D R2 D' L' // 5/20 - F2L -1 slot
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 8/28 - F2L
// OLL-skip
U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L // 12/40 - PLL J

NEXT : L2 B' D' R L' F' R2 L D F' U' D B2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 D' R2 L2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 7, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> L2 B' D' R L' F' R2 L D F' U' D B2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 D' R2 L2



y U' R F' U L' B2 D F' D' F' // 10 - 2x2x3
U' R2 S R S' // 5/15 - EO
R U' R2 U2 L' U R U' L // 9/24 - F2L-1
U' R U2 R2' U' R U' R' U2 R U // 11/35 - Last slot + last layer

NEXT : F' R F' U' L2 F R D2 L U2 D B2 U' L2 D' F2 B2 D' R2 D'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 13, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> F' R F' U' L2 F R D2 L U2 D B2 U' L2 D' F2 B2 D' R2 D'



f2 R F2 M U2 l2 L U r' // 2x2x3
U' R U S' U S // EO
U' L' U R' U' L // corner permutation
U' R2 U R' U R U // nice block on top
R U R2 U' R' U R' // solved

NEXT : B2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B' R U' B D' L2 D' F' R2 U'
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 15, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> f2 R F2 M U2 l2 L U r' // 2x2x3
> U' R U S' U S // EO
> U' L' U R' U' L // corner permutation
> U' R2 U R' U R U // nice block on top
> ...


I shouldn't have gone for the pseudo things.... 70 ETM:

z2 //inspection
R2 U F R' F' L U' L' R U2 R' D' //p222
F' U2 F U f' L' f r' U' M' //p223
F U R U' R' F' //EO
U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U R' //pSquare
U R' U' R U' R' U' R //pF2L
U R U R' U R U2 R' L' U R U' L U R' //COLL
U' M2 u M2 u' S' M2 S U' D' //EPLL

Next: F D2 L2 F R' F2 D' L B2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 R


----------



## carcass (Feb 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> F D2 L2 F R' F2 D' L B2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 R


y2
L F' L' R u' R2 u//2x2x2
d' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U F' U' F'//2x2x3
R' d' R U R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F'//EO, First Pair
R U2 R' U L' U L U2 L' U L//F2L
U2 R U R' U' L' U R U' L U' L' U R' U' L U'//ZBLL
NEXT SCRAMBLE: R2 D2 B2 L2 F' D2 B2 D2 F D2 B' R' B R' F' U' L' U' L


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 19, 2021)

carcass said:


> y2
> L F' L' R u' R2 u//2x2x2
> d' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U F' U' F'//2x2x3
> R' d' R U R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F'//EO, First Pair
> ...


23 ETM LOL
//F2L-1 Skip
U' F' U' F2 R U R' U' F' //LS+EO+CO(OLS)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL

so, you wanna r/woooosh me @carcass ??

Next: U' L2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 L B' R' D' B2 F U L' U2....

....For which I'll do the solve bc the previous one was a lolscramble

Petrus with ZZCT: 69 HTM, 67 ETM, 65 STM:

U F' R' F' U' R U2 R' U2 R U R' //222
U2 B' F U' F' S U2 S' //223
y R U R U2 R' U2 S' U' S //EO
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' //Square
y U R U' R' U2 R U' R' L U L' U L U2 L' //2LTSLE
U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U //TTLL

Next: U' R2 B' L' B2 R' D2 L2 B' U D2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 B2 U2 L2 B2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U' R2 B' L' B2 R' D2 L2 B' U D2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 B2 U2 L2 B2



u' U2 R' F' E' R2 f2 // 2x2x2
U R U2 R' L U2 L' // 2x2x3
R' S R S' // EO
R' U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 // F2L
U2 R' U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R2 // ZBLL
37 STM

NEXT : L2 D B2 U' R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U R' F' R B L' B2 R' D L'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 7, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> L2 D B2 U' R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U R' F' R B L' B2 R' D L'



z2 F' D' F' R2 L U' L' // 2x2x2
U S' U S U' R U R F // EO
L' U R U' R' U L U' F2 // F2L -1
(f' U' F U f R' F') (U' R U' R' U R U) // LSLL

NEXT : D' U2 L2 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 U R2 B2 F' D' B2 L' D B U' F U' L
—


----------



## RyanSoh (Mar 8, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D' U2 L2 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 U R2 B2 F' D' B2 L' D B U' F U' L



38 ETM

L F R2 U2 //ps222 (4/4)
F2 L2 F L2 //ps223 (4/8)
R F R2 D' R //EO R/L (5/13)
F2 D' F D //psF2L-1 (4/17)
F' D F D' //F2L (4/21)
D2 F2 D' F D F' D F2 D F U' F D F' U //ZBLL (15-1/35)
D2 L2 U2 //undo premove (3/38)

Next: L' F2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 R2 F' D' F2 L' D2 L D U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 8, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> L' F2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 R2 F' D' F2 L' D2 L D U'


55 ETM

z2//Inspection
D2 F D R' F' R U L D2 //p223
R2 F U R U' R' F' //EO
U' R' U' R' U R U' R U R' //Square
U2 R' U' R D //F2L
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' //OLL
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'

on a sidenote, Mehta is better:

z2//Inspection
D2 F D R' F' R U L D2 //p223
U R2 U R' U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' //EOL2E+6CO
R2 S R2 S' R2 U2 R2 //APDR
D U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' //PLL

42 ETM

Next: R' D2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 U L2 D' L2 B2 L' F2 D2 L' B F L U' R'


----------



## carcass (Mar 9, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R' D2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 U L2 D' L2 B2 L' F2 D2 L' B F L U' R'


47 STM, 46 With cancellation between SV and PLL
R U' F D2 R' f R' f'//2x2x2
F2 U F' U' L2 F' U L U' L'//2x2x3+ First Pair
R U' R' U2 M' U' M //EO, Last Cross Edge
U L R U' R2 U L' U' R//Summer Variation
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'//PLL
NEXT SCRAMBLE: L U2 B2 D2 B2 R' D2 R D2 B2 R D' B D F L' R2 D' B' L' R


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 14, 2021)

carcass said:


> L U2 B2 D2 B2 R' D2 R D2 B2 R D' B D F L' R2 D' B' L' R



(x' z') M' U r U' u2 r' // 2x2x2
M U' M' // X-Cross
y R' U' R2 U' R' // F2L #2
y U2 R U' R' // F2L #3
f U R U' R' f' // EO
U L U L' // F2L #4
U R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // COLL
38 STM

NEXT : R2 U' L2 D R2 U L2 U R2 B2 U2 B L D L2 F2 R2 D L' F R
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 19, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> R2 U' L2 D R2 U L2 U R2 B2 U2 B L D L2 F2 R2 D L' F R


Mehta seemed better but the finish was horrible:
L' B2 L2 B2 U2 L U' L'//FB
E' R u' R u' R' u //p223+1e
U' F R' F' R U' R' F R2 F' R' //EOLE
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' //6CO
U R2 U2 R2 U2 S' U2 S D2 //APDR
F U' F U L F L2 U L U' L F' L' F' //PLL

Petrus:
L' B2 L2 B2 U2 L U' L'//FB
E' R u' R u' //p223
R2 S R S' //EO
U' R' U' R2 //Square
R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' D' //F2L
R' U2 R U R' U R //COLL
U R2 U R2 S R2 S' U' R2 U //EPLL

Next: D2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 U' L' D R' F2 D B2 R2 D


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> D2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 U' L' D R' F2 D B2 R2 D



x y' M' u B r' u2 M2' // (6) 2x2x2
U2 B U R B // (11) 2x2x3
U2 D' R U R' D // (17) F2L-1
R' U R f R2 f' // (23) LS + EO
U2 F' U' r' F2 r U F R U' R' // (34) ZBLL
34 STM

Better F2L but worse case for ZBLL (all edges solved) :
x y' M' u B r' u2 M2' // (6) 2x2x2 
U2 R2 B U R B // (12) F2L-1
U2 R' U' R U' f R f' // (20) F2L + EO
R U R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R2 U' R' U R U2' R' U' // (36) 2GLL Pi
36 STM

NEXT : U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 D' F2 D L B R' F' U F L' D' F R'
—


----------



## Petrus_EW (Apr 16, 2021)

[QUOTE = "Pyjam, publicación: 1425968, miembro: 10273"]

SIGUIENTE: U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 D 'F2 D L B R' F 'U F L' D 'F R'
-
[/QUOTE]
(x2 y') L U' D R' U' B' R U' R' U' B'// 2X2X2
F' L2 D' L' U' L D// 2X2X3
d R U R'// EO
d R U' R' U R2 U R' U' R U R'//F2L
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2// COLL + EPLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





NEXT: B2 R2 F2 L U D' L2 B F' R D B2 U2 L U' F2 U' D2 R U


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 17, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> B2 R2 F2 L U D' L2 B F' R D B2 U2 L U' F2 U' D2 R U



x2 y'
L u2 U2 F u2 L2 D2 // 2x2x2
U' F R2 F' // EO
D R' D' L' U L // 2x2x3
R' U' R2 U R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 // F2L−1
U' R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' R U' R' U // Last slot last layer
41 STM

NEXT : F U2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 L2 F' U' L2 D L' F2 D' B L2 U' F
—


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 18, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> F U2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 L2 F' U' L2 D L' F2 D' B L2 U' F



So difficult for me. Been a while since I've solved using Petrus.

y2
R E2 R' E2 M2 U M2 // 222
R' U F2 U' R' U R2 F // 223
U' R B' R' B // EO (DR edge solved)
U2 R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' // FR pair
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // BR pair
R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R // COLL
U' M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 // Z-EPLL

NEXT: 
B2 U' L2 R2 D R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 U' L' D' L' B' L F L' D


----------



## Petrus_EW (Apr 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> B2 U' L2 R2 D R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 U' L' D' L' B' L F L' D


(x2) B L B L R2 D'// 2X2X3 
U' R U' R2' F R// EO
(y') U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U R U R'// F2L
B' U F U' B U F'// COLL
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2'








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: B2 D R U' F2 D2 R U2 B' L F' D' L2 U' B R' B2 U2 F' D


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 19, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> (x2) B L B L R2 D'// 2X2X3
> U' R U' R2' F R// EO
> (y') U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U R U R'// F2L
> B' U F U' B U F'// COLL
> ...



What a long, meandering journey to that XXCross.
(Was going for 2x2x3, but when life gives you lemons...)

[50 STM]
z'
U F Fw M2 E2 R' U R' D R B R' D U L U' M2 // XXCross (17)
U L' U L U L' U' L // FL (8)
// EO is already done, just preserve
L U L' U L U' L' // BL (7)
U' R' F' Rw U R U' Rw' F // COLL (9)
U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 // EPLL (9)

NEXT:
R2 F' U L2 D2 R' F2 R U2 B2 D2 L' F2 R B L F' L D U R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> R2 F' U L2 D2 R' F2 R U2 B2 D2 L' F2 R B L F' L D U R2


this is one of those rare scrambles which has all bad edges lol.


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> this is one of those rare scrambles which has all bad edges lol.



First moves have been chosen for you: F B


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> First moves have been chosen for you: F B


ok but I'll leave this one to @Pyjam. I don't think I can blockbuild on this one.


----------



## Petrus_EW (Apr 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R2 F' U L2 D2 R' F2 R U2 B2 D2 L' F2 R B L F' L D U R2


(x2 y') L' D' R' F R2 B F' L' F R' U R L2 D R U R' D2// 2X2X3 
U' R U' B U' B'// EO
U' R U R U' R U R2 U R' M2 U' M' U2 M U' L2// L3E









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: F' R2 D2 B' L U2 D' L D2 B2 U' F2 L' R2 D2 B' F' U2 D2 B'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 19, 2021)

Never start with F B when there are 12 bad edges, it would leave you in a terrible situation with 4 bad edges on the S slice.
Instead do F then U, or D, or R, or L, before you do B'. Now the 4 remaining bad edges are in a better position.

F // Orients 4
U // Setup
B' // Orients 4
L' D' R' // Easy setup
F // Orients 4

Anyway, they are only 10 disoriented edges, and after a y rotation there are only 6.

I will comply to your demand and start with F B and edge orientation, but with a twist. 

Premove: B 
F'
y z2 B' L' B F D2 L2 D' // EO line
U' L2 // 2x2x2
U L R2 U2 R U' R' U2
R2 U L' U' R // Right block
U' L U L' U L U' L' U' // 4th pair and… Game over!
33 HTM

NeXT : D' F' D F D' B' U R' F' U2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 R2
—


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 20, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NeXT : D' F' D F D' B' U R' F' U2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 R2



// 57 STM
y2 x // inspect
U' F2 M' Uw R' U' R' E2 U2 Rw2 U M // 223 (12)
R' U' R U S' U S // EO (7)
U2 R2 U2 R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R // dBR (12)
R U' R' U R U R' // FR (7)
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U // Y-PLL (19)

NEXT: 
B U2 L' R' U2 F2 L D2 U2 F2 L2 R' D' R2 U' B' L' U R D2 R'


----------



## Petrus_EW (Apr 20, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> B U2 L' R' U2 F2 L D2 U2 F2 L2 R' D' R2 U' B' L' U R D2 R'


(y2) F2 R' U L D' F2' L' F// 2X2X2 
U L U' L' R2 U' D' R' U' R u// 2X2X3 
L' U' L2 F L'// EO
(y') R2' U' R' U' R U R U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R U' R'//F2L+COLL
(y) M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2'//EPLL
48 STM.









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: R2 B2 U F' L' D R L2 U B' U2 L2 D' F2 B' L R U D2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 21, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> R2 B2 U F' L' D R L2 U B' U2 L2 D' F2 B' L R U D2 R2



y' R' L' D R' U2 R y' // dbl 2x2x2
R F' R2 F // EO + DR
R U' R' L' U L U F2 // dfr 2x2x2
U' R' U R U2 R' U2 R // slot 3
L' U' L // slot 4
y F R U R2' F R F' R U' R' F' // ZBLL
40 HTM

FMC version with the help of Insertion Finder :
y' R' L' D R' U2 R y' // dbl 2x2x2
R F' R2 F' // EO + DR
U' R' U // 2nd pair
F2 (D R' U' R D' R' U) F2 R2 // 2x2x3 (+ corner permutation)
U F2 U' L' U2 // 3rd pair
L2 D F2 D' L' // Incredible multislotting
33 HTM

NEXT : L2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 R D2 R F2 U' L2 U R2 F' D2 U B' F' D L'
—


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 21, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 R D2 R F2 U' L2 U R2 F' D2 U B' F' D L'



[57 ETM]
B' D B2 L' B L2 D' L D2 L2 F L F' x2 // 223
U' R2 U2 R U R' U2 B U B' // dFR
F R U R' U' F' // EO
R U R' U' R U' R' U R // LS (9)
L R' U L' U' R U2 L U2 L' // COLL
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 // EPLL

NEXT: 
U2 D R' L' F U B D' F2 D L2 D' R2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 R' U'


----------



## Petrus_EW (Apr 21, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U2 D R' L' F U B D' F2 D L2 D' R2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 R' U'


(y x2) D2 L' R D (y) U L U2 L' U' L U L'// 2X2X2 
R2' U R2' F U' F R2 U' R' L' U L//2X2X3 + EO
(y') R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R// F2L
r' U' R U L U' l' B//COLL
(y') M2' U M' U2 M U M2'// EPLL

[STM: 48]









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





NEXT: B2 R L D' U F2 R' D2 U2 L B' R2 D' F2 L U' D2 B2 L' U'


----------



## Petrus_EW (Apr 23, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> NEXT: B2 R L D' U F2 R' D2 U2 L B' R2 D' F2 L U' D2 B2 L' U'


(y2) L' B L U2 (x) r//2X2X2
R L' U L D R U R' D'//2X2X3 
(y) L' U' L2 F L'//EO
(y') R2 L' U R2 U' L U' R' U' R2' U R//F2L
(y) R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L//COLL
M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U'//Solved

[STM: 49]









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





NEXT: R2 B D2 U' L2 F' D' U2 L' R2 B2 F B2 D2 B' U' R2 D' F' R2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 23, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> NEXT: R2 B D2 U' L2 F' D' U2 L' R2 B2 F B2 D2 B' U' R2 D' F' R2



Found a better square when I was solving this again:

[44 STM!]
x2 y // inspect
R' B2 U Bw' L B2 // pseudo-222 in DBL (6)
U F' R L F2 L' U F2 // pseudo-223 (14)
U' R' U R2 U' R2 // pseudo-dBR (20)
U' F R' F' R // EO (25)
R U R' U R U' R' // BR (32)
U2 L' U' L U' L' U2 L // COLL (40)
Uw2 M E2 M' // fix centers (44)

Original solve:

[51 STM]
x2 y // inspect
R' B2 U Bw' L B2 // pseudo-222 (6)
U F' R L F2 L' U F2 // pseudo-223 (14)
U2 R U R U R' U R U' R2 // pseudo-dFR (24)
U R' F R F' // EO (29)
U2 R // BR pair! (31)
D' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R // Ga-PLL (46)
U' Uw2 M E2 M' // fix centers (51)

NEXT:
B' R' U2 B2 L' U' F2 B2 L R2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 F2 B D2 F' R2


----------



## Pyjam (May 11, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B' R' U2 B2 L' U' F2 B2 L R2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 F2 B D2 F' R2



y' x'
U r' u2 // 2x2x2
U' D' r U' r' D // EO
R' U F2
U' R' U2 R'
U2 R2
U2 L' U2 L // F2L−1
U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R2 U' // Too bad !

y' x'
U r' u2 // 2x2x2
U' D' r U' r' D // EO
R' U F2
U' R' U2 R'
U2 R2
U2 L' U2 L // F2L−1
U' R U' R' U R U R' // F2L
U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U2 // 2GLL

NEXT : R2 F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D2 B L D2 B2 L D B' L' F2
—


----------



## tsmosher (May 12, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D2 B L D2 B2 L D B' L' F2



[57 STM]
x2 y // inspection
F' R F2 // triplet
E U2 M // fix centers
E R' // start belt
U2 L' B' L M2 u2 M2 // 223 (15)
R' U R U' S' U' S // EO (7) - influence BR edge into DR
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R // dBR (7)
U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 // LS (8) - exact same case as above 
R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R // COLL (13)
M2 u' M u2 M u' M2 // EPLL (7)

NEXT:
B' R B L U D' F B2 L' D2 R U2 R' D2 F2 D2 R2 U' F' L'


----------



## Pyjam (May 12, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B' R B L U D' F B2 L' D2 R U2 R' D2 F2 D2 R2 U' F' L'



z
M2' r' u U2 r' // 2x2x2
R2 U' B //EO+DB
R U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R'
L U' L' // F2L−1
R U2 R' L' U R U' R' L U2 // F2L, AB3C
r U R' U' r' F R F' // L3C
38 STM

NEXT : R D' B' L F' D R' F' R' F2 U L2 U2 D F2 L2 D' F2 D' L2
—


----------



## tsmosher (May 12, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R D' B' L F' D R' F' R' F2 U L2 U2 D F2 L2 D' F2 D' L2



[58 STM]
x' y' // inspection
B F' U F D R B' R' B U' S' U' S // 223 (13)
U L2 F' L F L' // EO (6)
U2 L' U L U2 L' U L // 3rd pair (8)
U L U L' U' L U L' // 4th pair (8)
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' // COLL (14)
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // EPLL (9)

NEXT:
R D2 U L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 R2 F R U2 F2 U F U2 F2 D


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 13, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R D2 U L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 R2 F R U2 F2 U F U2 F2 D


First try, 54 STM
D' L' D2 L' // 2x2x2
B D B' R' F' R2 F R2 F' R F // 2x2x3
x' U R U2 S' U S // EO
U2 R' U R U2 R U' R U2 R' U' R U2 S' U2 S // F2L+OLL
U' R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Second try, 50 STM
D' L' D2 L' // 2x2x2
B' R B' D' R2 B' R' // Pseudo 2x2x3
x' y F' U' F // EO
R2 U' R2 U R2 U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' S' U2 S // F2L
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' F // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Third try, 54 STM
D' L' D2 L' // 2x2x2
B' R B' D' R2 B' R' // Pseudo 2x2x3
x' y F' U' F // EO
R U2 R2 U R U2 R' U R' U R' U2 R U R' U' R U S' U2 S // F2L
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // OLL
F M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: U L2 U2 F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 D' B' U' R F L' F' L U2 R2


----------



## Petrus_EW (May 25, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U L2 U2 F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 D' B' U' R F L' F' L U2 R2


(x') R' B' U2 B U r' D'//2X2X2
(y) R' F2 R2' U' F' R F' U F// 2X2X3 + EO
R2 U R' U R U' R' U' R U2 R U2 R' U' R U R2' U2 R U R' U R// F2L+COLL
M2' U' M2' U' M' U2 M2' U2 M' U2

[STM: 49]









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





(x') R' B' U2 B U r' D'//2X2X2 
(y) R' F2 R2' U' F' R U2 R U' R' U R' F' U' F R U2 //2X2X3+EO+EP
L' U R' U' L U' R' D' R U' R' D R U' B R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 B'

[HTM: 48]









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





NEXT: F' D L' U2 R2 F' L2 F' L F L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 L D2


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 25, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> NEXT: F' D L' U2 R2 F' L2 F' L F L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 L D2



(y z)
l U' l' D' L D F R U R' D // 223
M F' M' y' // EO
R' U' R U' R2 U2 R' U' R // F2L
y R' B' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U f D // LL
(35)

Next: D2 F2 R2 U B2 D L2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 R D2 F' L' D' F' L' U2 F


----------



## tsmosher (May 25, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> (y z)
> l U' l' D' L D F R U R' D // 223
> M F' M' y' // EO
> R' U' R U' R2 U2 R' U' R // F2L
> ...



[63 STM]
B2 U' L' U' L U L' U' L // pair (9)
d' U' L' F' L' U' L U F L // pair (10)
r2 U2 r2 // 223 (3) -- total 22
R2 U2 R' U' R d' L' U L // pair (9)
U' R' F R F' // EO (5)
R U2 R' U' R U R' // LS (7)
F' L U2 L' F L F' U2 F L' // COLL (10)
U' M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 // L5EP (10)

NEXT:
B' R2 D2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 B' F' R' U' F' L' B' R' B' F2 D B


----------



## Petrus_EW (May 29, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> B' R2 D2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 B' F' R' U' F' L' B' R' B' F2 D B


(y) F D' U' L D2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 F r F' U' (xy) L' M' U M U L//2X2X3 + EO
U2 M' U2 M (y') U' R U' R' U R U R'// F2L
B' U F U' B U F'// OLL
(y) L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R' U'// PLL

[51 STM]









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





NEXT: U B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 R B' D F' D2 F R F L


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 30, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> NEXT: U B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 R B' D F' D2 F R F L


49 STM (48 with cancellations)
x2 // Inspection
L F2 D L2 // 2x2x2
U R2 U' L' U' L f R' f' // 2x2x3
U' F' U2 M' U M // EO
y' R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U R2 U2 R' // F2L
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 (R) // OLL
(R2) U' S' U2 S U' R2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 10, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> 49 STM (48 with cancellations)
> x2 // Inspection
> L F2 D L2 // 2x2x2
> U R2 U' L' U' L f R' f' // 2x2x3
> ...



(No Next)
Next: B2 U F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U' L2 R' B' R B' F L' B2 L2 D2

x2 y'
F2 U' R2 U' R' u2 r2 R' U r U' R r2 U' r2 // 223 (15)
R U' R' F R F' // EO (6/21)
U' R' U2 R' U' S' U2 S R U' R' // F2L (11/32)
U' S' R U R' S U R U' B U' B' R' U' // COLL (14/46)

next: 
R' D2 L U F' U B U2 L B2 U2 L B2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 15, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next:
> R' D2 L U F' U B U2 L B2 U2 L B2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U'


39 STM:
z2 // inspection
U' B D B2 U B2 // 2x2x2
R' U' R' F' U' F2 // 2x2x3
U2 S' U S//EO 
U R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 //RB
R' U' R U' R' U R F U' R' U2 R U F' U //ZBLL

Next: 
D R2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 B D' R' B D2 L' U' B U'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 15, 2021)

x y
F2 R S u R2 u R2 u R2 E // FB (10)
R S R' S' U' r2 // 223 (6/16)
U' R Fw' U S U F // EO (7/23)
U' R U' R' U2 R2 U' R' // dFR (8/31)
U' R' U R U2 R' U R // p4 (8/39)
U' R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U' R // COLL (12/51)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U2 // EPLL (8/59)

NEXT: B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' U2 F2 U R2 U' R B D2 L2 U B L F2 U2


----------



## GRVigo (Jul 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' U2 F2 U R2 U' R B D2 L2 U B L F2 U2



34 STM

z' // Inspection
B U B D' L B' // Block
F2 U F2 // Expanded block
S R S' U2 f' U' f F' U F // EO + F2L
(U2) R' D U' R' U R U2 D' R2 U R' U' R' (U2) // ZBLL

Next: F' D' F2 B U L' D' L' B2 U L U' B F2 R2 B2 L' B R2 L


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 27, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 34 STM
> 
> z' // Inspection
> B U B D' L B' // Block
> ...



y // Petrus-VH, pretty bad block building
u' B2 b' u // FB
r' U' r U' R' r' U r U' M2 // 223 (14)
U' R B' R' B // EO (5/19)
U2 R' U R' U2 R U R2 U2 R U R' U' R // F2L (14/33)
F' r U R' U' r' F R // COLL (8/41)
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U // EPLL (8/49)

NEXT: R U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 D R2 U2 R2 F' R D F2 R F U' B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 29, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 D R2 U2 R2 F' R D F2 R F U' B2


52 STM with pseudoblock:
U D' R2 U' R' D' //p222
U2 R' U' R B' R' D //223
L U2 M U M' U L' B2 //EO
R' U R U L U L' //pair
R' U' R U' R' U' R //pair
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' //COLL 
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 //EPLL

Next: F L F2 U' F2 L2 D2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 B R' U2 L B' R' U2 B'


----------



## GRVigo (Jul 29, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F L F2 U' F2 L2 D2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 B R' U2 L B' R' U2 B'



43 STM

z2 // Inspection

L2 R D L' B D' // 2x2x2
R' F2 U' F' U' F2 // 3x2x2
F' U' F R S' U2 S R // EO
U' R U' R' B U2 B' U' B U' B' // F2L
R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // ZBLL

NEXT: F' R B2 L' B' D2 B L F2 D' L2 D2 L2 R2 U B' U' L D' B2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 30, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 43 STM
> 
> z2 // Inspection
> 
> ...



U R U' R' d L' U L // 222 (8)
d2 F2 U B' U' B U' R U' R' // 223 (10/18)
d R U M' U r' // EO + FR pair (6/24)
U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L // LS (8/32)
U' F R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 F' // COLL (11/43)
M U2 M U' M' U2 M' U2 // L5EP (8/51)

next: R2 D2 F2 U2 B' L2 D2 U2 B R2 B2 U' L' U L B F D F2 L


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: R2 D2 F2 U2 B' L2 D2 U2 B R2 B2 U' L' U L B F D F2 L


33 STM 2 look:
y //inspection
L2 U' R2 D' L2 R f' L' S U F //EOdl
U' R U R2 U2 R2 U R' U R U M' U2 r2' R F R' F' r2 U2 r' U2 //Solved

Next:
U' R' B2 L U D L' D2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 D R2 B2


----------



## GRVigo (Jul 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next:
> U' R' B2 L U D L' D2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 D R2 B2



29 STM

x' // Inspection

L' F' L2 U2 F2 L F' // 2x2x3 block
R' b U b' U2 R // EO + F2L
(U2) R' U2 R' D R' U R D' R U R U' R U' R' // ZBLL

Next: D B' U2 B' R' B D L U F U F R B2 L' B' U R' U L2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 30, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 29 STM
> 
> x' // Inspection
> 
> ...



r' U' R' U2 L B L2 // 222 (7)
U R' F2 U' R2 // 223 (5/12)
F2 R' F R F' // EO (5/17)
R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // P1 (7/24)
U L' U' L U2 L' U' L // P2 (8/32)
U R' U R U2 R' L' U R U' L // COLL (11/43)
U' M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U' // L5EP (9/52)

NEXT: R' B U2 D R' U2 D R' B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R F2 R' D2


----------



## GRVigo (Aug 1, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R' B U2 D R' U2 D R' B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R F2 R' D2



47 STM

D2 R2 L' B' // Block
R2 F R' U2 F U' F2 // Expanded block
b U b' R' U S' U' S // EO
U2 B U' B' R' U' R U' R' U2 R B U' B' // F2L
L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L (U) // ZBLL

Next: L2 U D' R' D U' L F' D U2 L D' B2 F' L F2 R' B U2 D


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 2, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 47 STM
> 
> D2 R2 L' B' // Block
> R2 F R' U2 F U' F2 // Expanded block
> ...



x' // non-traditional Petrus
U' M2 u2 B' S' u y
M' U' r' U2 M' // 223 (12)
R2 U R2 F R F' // EO (6/18)
U R' U R S R2 S' R' U' R' U R U' R' // F2L (14/32)
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' U // COLL (10/42)

NEXT: R2 L D2 R U D' L F D2 B' U2 L2 F D2 B' U2 L2 U2 D' B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 2, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R2 L D2 R U D' L F D2 B' U2 L2 F D2 B' U2 L2 U2 D' B'


41 STM:
z2 // orientation 
U' L D B U' F' // 2x2x2
U B2 U' B2 L U L' // 2x2x3
U' R S' U' S F' U F //EOF2L-1
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' //LS
F R U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U2 R' //ZBLL

Next: D R2 B L2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 L U B R D' U2 B


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 2, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 41 STM:
> z2 // orientation
> U' L D B U' F' // 2x2x2
> U B2 U' B2 L U L' // 2x2x3
> ...



R u R' U M2 u2 R2 L' U' L u2 R' U R d' // almost 223 (15)
L' U L U' L' U L2 U2 L // 221 (9/24)
B' R' U2 R B // EO (5/29)
U2 L U' L' U L U L' // LS (8/37)
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL (9/46)
U' M U2 M U M' U2 M' U' // L5EP (9/55)

NEXT: U' B2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F L F R2 U' B' R' D R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 3, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: U' B2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F L F R2 U' B' R' D R2


Petrus-Tripod/Snake Pattern: 42 STM
z2 // inspection
U2 B' U L' R D //dbl
R D' B L B' F2 D // dFl
U2 R' F R2 F' //EO
R' U R2 U' R2 //dbR
U' R U R' U z' //dL
U' R' U' F' U F U' R S' R' U R S U2 //ZBLL

Next: U' B2 R D F L B2 D' B' U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 U' B2 D' F2 L2


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Petrus-Tripod/Snake Pattern: 42 STM
> z2 // inspection
> U2 B' U L' R D //dbl
> R D' B L B' F2 D // dFl
> ...



x' // Petrus-W
U F2 L2 D' L D // 222 (6)
U' F2 L' U' L d' U' L U L' // 223 (10/16)
M' U' R U r' // EO (5/21)
U' M' U2 M L' U L // P3 (7/28)
U' R U R' U R U' R' // LS (8/36)
F' r U R' U' r' F R // COLL (8/44)
M2 U M' U2 M U M U2 M U' // L5EP (10/54)

NEXT: U L2 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 B2 F' D2 L2 U' B2 L' D L2 D' R' B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 18, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: U L2 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 B2 F' D2 L2 U' B2 L' D L2 D' R' B'


50 STM:
B F2 R U' F2 B2 D2 //222
d' F U2 L' U L2 F' L' F //223
U2 F' U F //EO
U R U' S R2 S' //square
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R //LS
U R2 F U R' F' R' F U' R2 F' U R' U' R U //ZBLL

Next: U2 L' D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U B' R' B' F2 L' U' B2


----------



## voidrx (Aug 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 50 STM:
> B F2 R U' F2 B2 D2 //222
> d' F U2 L' U L2 F' L' F //223
> U2 F' U F //EO
> ...




222: D L D U' L U' L' 
223: R2 U F' R2 F
EO: R' U F R' F' R 
F2L: U' R2 U' R' U R U R U2 R' U' R
COLL: U l' U' L U R U' L' U x' 
EPLL: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2

47 STM

Here is the alg.cubing.net recon: https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=D_L_D_y...U2_R2_F2_U_B2_L2_U-_L2_U_B-_R-_B-_F2_L-_U-_B2


Next: D2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 R2 B2 F' L2 F' R' D U R2 F D2 R F2 D


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 20, 2021)

Rouxvolutionist said:


> 222: D L D U' L U' L'
> 223: R2 U F' R2 F
> EO: R' U F R' F' R
> F2L: U' R2 U' R' U R U R U2 R' U' R
> ...



z y' // Petrus-W
S' R' S2 // mixed 222 (3)
R2 U B U B' U' R' U R // mixed 223 (9/12)
F2 U2 l' U' l // EO (5/17)
U2 L' U L U' L' U L
U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 // L2P (16/33)
U' M' U2 M // 4b (4/37)
S' R U R' S U R U' B U' B' R' // COLL (12/49)
M2 U M U2 M U' // L6EP (6/55)

NEXT: F' R D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U L2 B2 F L' U L2 U' R B D'


----------



## voidrx (Aug 20, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> z y' // Petrus-W
> S' R' S2 // mixed 222 (3)
> R2 U B U B' U' R' U R // mixed 223 (9/12)
> F2 U2 l' U' l // EO (5/17)
> ...


 
Inspection: x2

222: R U L' B' R' F 
223: z2 y U2 F U' R F U S R2' S' R2
EO: y' R' U2 S' U' S
F2L: U2 R' U' R' U' R U R2' U2 R2 U R' U' R U R'
COLL: R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
EPLL: R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 U' 

55 STM
Recon https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F-_R_...R-_U2_R_D-_R-_U2_R-
_R2_U-_S-_U2-_S_U-_R2_U-


Next: F2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U R B' L' U L' F' U R2 F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 22, 2021)

Rouxvolutionist said:


> Next: F2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U R B' L' U L' F' U R2 F2


46 STM:
L B2 D F' R D2 d //p222
U R' F2 U2 F' U' u' R' u //p223
U' R U S' U S //EO
R' U R2 U2 R' U R U' R' U R D' //RB
U2 R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L U //ZBLL

Next: B L' F2 B2 U L U' L D F2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 F B U2 L2 F R2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 23, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B L' F2 B2 U L U' L D F2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 F B U2 L2 F R2


48 STM
y2 // Inspection
R2 U B L2 U' D F' B R' B // 2x2x3
U M F M' // EO
y' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U R' // F2L
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL
U2 R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' U' // PLL
ACN

Same thing but with ZBLL, 37 STM
y2 // Inspection
R2 U B L2 U' D F' B R' B // 2x2x3
U M F M' // EO
y' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U R' // F2L
R F U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 F' R' U // ZBLL
ACN

Next: L' F D2 R2 B2 D2 R' D2 R U2 F2 D2 F2 L D L2 F L' D2 R2 D2


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 24, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> 48 STM
> y2 // Inspection
> R2 U B L2 U' D F' B R' B // 2x2x3
> U M F M' // EO
> ...



z' // Petrus W
R' E' R E B U S U2 S' // mixed 222 + DR (9)
U2 R U' R2 U R // mixed 223 (6/15)
U' F // EODF (2/17)
D' L' U' L D L' U L
R U' R' U R U R' // L2P (15/32)
R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // COLL (11/43)
U2 M' U' M2 U2 M2 U' M // L6EP (8/51)

NEXT: R B2 D2 B L2 B2 D2 B R2 U2 L2 F' U B' L B' L2 B R B


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R B2 D2 B L2 B2 D2 B R2 U2 L2 F' U B' L B' L2 B R B


49 STM:
z2 //inspection
S U S' B2 U' M' U' M //222
R U R' U R U2 B R2 U' r' U2 r //223
R' U' F' U F //EO
R U R U2 R U R' U R U' R2 U' R U R' U' F' r U R U' r' F U' //RBLL

Next: L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U R2 D2 R2 B U2 B' L F' R2 B' D R2


----------



## GRVigo (Sep 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U R2 D2 R2 B U2 B' L F' R2 B' D R2



43 STM

F' U' D2 B U2 L2 // Block
R' F' R' U R' U' F2 // Expanded block
R' f' U f R b U' b' // EO
U B U2 B' U' B U2 B' U2 B U' B' // F2L
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' (U) // ZBLL

Next: F' L D' F2 L U F' L R D R' L2 F' R' B2 L2 F R L2 F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 20, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: F' L D' F2 L U F' L R D R' L2 F' R' B2 L2 F R L2 F2


58 STM:
z2 // orientation 
R F U L U L2 // 2x2x2
R2 B2 R2 U R B2 // 2x2x3
F' U F U R U' F' U F //EO
R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R U R' U R //F2L+force T
U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R U' //ZBLL

wow I still remember this ZBLL

Next: L F' L2 R2 D2 B D2 U2 B' F' D2 F' U' B2 D' F' U L D' R' D


----------



## GRVigo (Sep 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L F' L2 R2 D2 B D2 U2 B' F' D2 F' U' B2 D' F' U L D' R' D



38 STM

z x // Inspection

R' F2 U B2 D' F L // Block
R' U2 R2 F' U' F2 R' F // Expanded block
R f' U f U f' U' f // EO + F2L
R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U' R' U' R f R' // ZBLL

Next: U2 R2 U2 R2 L B2 R' B L2 R2 U D R2 F2 U D R D2 L' D


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 24, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: U2 R2 U2 R2 L B2 R' B L2 R2 U D R2 F2 U D R D2 L' D


okay, wtf is this scramble???



Spoiler: Mehta-TDR: 36 STM



u S U2 S' R2 u R2 u' R2 U' R F' U2 F U' R' //EO-Ledge
U' R U2 R' U R U R U' R U F' U2 R' U2 R F U' R U //TDR+ZBLL



37 STM:
u S U2 S' R2 u R2 u' //223
U R2 F R' F' R' U' R2 //EOSquare
U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 //OLS
R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U R B R2 //PLL

Next: F B2 R' B U2 D F' L2 F R' D2 F2 R L2 D2 F2 B2 R U2 F2


----------



## GRVigo (Sep 24, 2021)

GRVigo said:
Next: U2 R2 U2 R2 L B2 R' B L2 R2 U D R2 F2 U D R D2 L' D


Cubing Forever said:


> okay, wtf is this scramble???


I'm developing my own scramble generator. What do you see strange in my scramble?


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> okay, wtf is this scramble???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



// 37 STM - quite lucky for me
y z y' // inspect
M2 B S U2 M' // 223 (5)
D' F' U' F2 U R U' R' F' D // EOpair (10/15)
E2 R E R2 E' R E2 // sideways U perm (7/22)
U' x M U R' U' L U2 R U2 R' // COLL (11/33)
S R2 S' R2 // L5EP (4/37)

next: D' F2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 U' R' D B R2 D' F' R D' L' U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 25, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: D' F2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 U' R' D B R2 D' F' R D' L' U'


Using APB: 45 STM
y' //inspection
R U F' U2 R B' U F' U' F U L U L' //223
R' U' R2 S R S' //EOpair
U' R' U2 R U R U2 R2 U2 R' //APB
U R' U2 R F U' R' U R U R' U R U' F' //ZBLL

eyy I know 72/72 U ZBLL !!

Next: U2 R L' U' R' B D' F2 R2 F2 B2 D2 R F2 R2 D2 B2 R' B2 U B'


----------



## GRVigo (Sep 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U2 R L' U' R' B D' F2 R2 F2 B2 D2 R F2 R2 D2 B2 R' B2 U B'



40 STM

y' // Inspection

U2 B2 L' F' L' F D L // Block
R U2 B U' B' b U' b' // EO
B U2 B' U B U B' R' U' R U' R U' R' // F2L
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' (U2) // ZBLL


Next: F2 U' R U2 D' F R U2 R U' F U L' F' L' U R' U2 F2 D


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 25, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: F2 U' R U2 D' F R U2 R U' F U L' F' L' U R' U2 F2 D


44 STM:
F' B2 L F' L' F U2 M' U2 M //222+1
R' U' L U L' //223
R2 S R S' R' U2 R2 U R' //EOSquare
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U R' U R //NLS
U2 R U' r' F R' F' r U //ZBLL/Tripod

Next: D' F2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 D B2 D2 L2 F R D R2 B' D2 L2 F2 R' F'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D' F2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 D B2 D2 L2 F R D R2 B' D2 L2 F2 R' F'


52 STM
D' L F' U F L U L' R2 F' U F2 // 2x2x3
U S' U' S D U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R D' // EO F2L
F (R U R' U')3 F' // COLL
U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL
ACN

Next: F' D2 F' L' D F' B U F2 D2 F' R2 F B2 R2 D2 F' R2 B R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 8, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: F' D2 F' L' D F' B U F2 D2 F' R2 F B2 R2 D2 F' R2 B R2


APB: 40 STM
x2 //inspection
F R' D2 U r' F2 r //222
R2 U' R U' R2 D' F' U2 F u //223
U' R U f R' f' U' S' U S //EOpair
R' U2 R U2 R //dfR
B' R' F R B R' F' R //ZBLL

APB is so cool

Next: U2 L2 B L F' U' F' D2 F U2 R2 L2 F D2 L2 B2 U2 F R


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 9, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> APB: 40 STM
> x2 //inspection
> F R' D2 U r' F2 r //222
> R2 U' R U' R2 D' F' U2 F u //223
> ...



PB - lowest move count for me!

y' // inspect
R' E2 S2 R' S2 // dbl (5)
U L' F' L' U' L U F L // dl (9/14)
S R S' z' // F2L-1:EO (4/18)
U L' U' L // LS (4/22)
r' U r' U2 l U' l' U2 r2 B' // ZBLL (10/32)
U2 // AUF (1/33)

Next: L' F' R U D L' D2 L' B D2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 D B2 U


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 10, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next: L' F' R U D L' D2 L' B D2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 D B2 U


40 STM

U B' D L' U' L2 // Block
R2 U' F' U F' // Expanded block
U2 F' U F R // EO
U R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U R' // F2L+OLL
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (U') // PLL

Next: F' L' U2 F2 R' F L' U2 B' L' R2 B' F' L2 D L' D' F' L D2 B


----------



## voidrx (Oct 10, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 40 STM
> 
> U B' D L' U' L2 // Block
> R2 U' F' U F' // Expanded block
> ...



Petrus-APB

R D' B2 L' D' // 222
y F2 R U R' U' R U R' U2 R // 223
y' F' U' F // Pair
U' R' U2 R U S R S' // EO-Pair
(U') R' U' R U R2 U R' // dfR Square
U R' U' R U R U R' U' R' U R U R U' R' U2 // ZBLL 









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: D' L2 D L2 B L2 U2 B2 D2 B L2 F' L2 F2 D R D2 L2 B U' R


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 11, 2021)

voidrx said:


> Next: D' L2 D L2 B L2 U2 B2 D2 B L2 F' L2 F2 D R D2 L2 B U' R


39 STM

x2 // Inspection

B U2 L' D' B2 L' // Block
R U' R2 U2 F' // Expanded block
R2 F' U F S' U' S // EO
U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R' // F2L+OLL
R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' (U2) // PLL

Next: L D2 U B R' U R2 L2 D' L2 R U2 L U' B L' U2 B2 D2 F


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 11, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 39 STM
> 
> x2 // Inspection
> 
> ...


x2
R S' B2 D' M2 // dbl (5)
U' F U2 F2 // dl (4/9)
R U' R2 U' R // dBR (5/14)
U2 S' U S // EODR (4/18) - way better than the EOPair solution sadly
U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // dFR (8/26)
U2 R' F' r U R U' r' F // COLL (9/35)
U2 M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // EPLL (8/43)

next: L2 F L2 F' L2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 F R' U' L' R2 U2 F' L2 B U L'


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 17, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: L2 F L2 F' L2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 F R' U' L' R2 U2 F' L2 B U L'


35 STM:

z // Inspection
L' B2 R F D' B' // Block (6)
R U R' U' F2 // Expanded block (5)
R' S R' S' b U' b' // EO (7)
U R U' R' U2 R U R' // F2L + OLL (8)
y x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL (9)

Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 17, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 35 STM:
> 
> z // Inspection
> L' B2 R F D' B' // Block (6)
> ...


y2 x' // Mehtrus
R2 u B' u M' u r U r2 // Mehta FB (9)
E2 R' u' R' u R2 E' R' u // 3QB (9/18)
U2 R2 U' R2 f' U f // EO pair (7/25)
U2 R U R' U R // LS (6/31) - cancels into...
U2 L' U R' U' L // COLL (6/37)
U2 S U2 S U' S' U2 S' // L5EP (8/45)
D2 // ADF (1/46)

next: F' B' U2 R' U' F D' F' L2 F D2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 D2 F D2 L U


----------



## voidrx (Oct 17, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> F' B' U2 R' U' F D' F' L2 F D2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2


Petrus-APB
z2 y // Inspection
D' R' D L U L' // 222
F R F R r U M // 223
f U R U' R2 f' // EO-Pair
U2' R' U R U2 R' U R // L3P
U' R D R' U2 R D' R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R U2' // ZBLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net






Next: D2 B' U2 F L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F D2 F2 L' B F' R2 U' R F2 D' R' D'


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 17, 2021)

voidrx said:


> Next: D2 B' U2 F L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F D2 F2 L' B F' R2 U' R F2 D' R' D'


39 STM:

y' // Inspection
D2 R2 U B2 R' D2 B L2 // Block (8)
F R F' R U' R' // EO (6)
R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R // F2L + OLL (11)
y2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL (14)

Next: L' R' U R D' F' D' F2 L' F R2 D B' F2 U' B2 R' B2 R2 L


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 20, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 39 STM:
> 
> y' // Inspection
> D2 R2 U B2 R' D2 B L2 // Block (8)
> ...



y'
U' u' R' U' u2 R u' // Roux FB (7)
M U M2 R U r' // 223 + dFR (6/13)
U' f R2 f' // dFR solved EO (4/17)
U2 R' U R U R' U' R // LS (8/25)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL (16/41)
R2 // align (1/42)
d' M2 U M' U2 M U M U2 M // L5EP (10/52)
U' // AUF (1/53)

NEXT: L' B2 D' L2 B' R' L' U' B2 L2 U F2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 B' R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 22, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: L' B2 D' L2 B' R' L' U' B2 L2 U F2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 B' R'


45 STM
z2 // inspection
R' B' F2 L' U F' // 222
U2 R2 U' B U2 B // 223
U' F R' F' R //EO
U' R2 U' R' U R U' R' U R //Square
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' //Pair
R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F' //ZBLL

wow another mid 40!!

next: D2 B' F2 U' B2 U L2 U L2 U' L2 R2 U R D2 B2 R2 F' U2 R'


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 45 STM
> z2 // inspection
> R' B' F2 L' U F' // 222
> U2 R2 U' B U2 B // 223
> ...


y // weird solve as I preserved dfR when I saw it
E2 r' F D L U L' D' // Roux FB (8)
R U R2 // dfR (3/11)
M2 U' M U' M' U2 M' // dM (7/18)
r' U' r U2 M U' M' // EO (7/25)
R' U' R U R' U2 R U R' U' R // LS (11/36)
U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL (10/46)
U R2 // un-transform (2/48)

next: 
D' B' D' B U D F R F U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 U2 R


----------



## carcass (Oct 23, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> L D2 U B R' U R2 L2 D' L2 R U2 L U' B L' U2 B2 D2 F


300th message!
37 STM with a ZBLL I actually know, genuinely happy with this solve
y'//inspection
L F' D2 F B L B'//dlb
F R F U' R' U2 M' U M//dFl, dRb, and EO
F' R U R' U' R' F R//Last Edge
y2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U R D' R2//ZBLL

EDIT: I actually need to stop missing replies


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next:
> D' B' D' B U D F R F U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 U2 R


45 STM:
z2 // inspection
U R D' L R B' L' // 222
U B' R2 U2 B2 R' B2 // 223
U' F' U F //EO
R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R' U' R U R' //RB
U R' U' R U' B2 R' U2 R U2 R B2 R' U2 //ZBLL

Next: U' D B2 U R2 B L' D' B' R2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 23, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U' D B2 U R2 B L' D' B' R2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2


36 STM 

z // Inspection

D2 L' D B L F L2 // Block (7)
R2 U2 F' U' R' F2 // Expanded block (6)
F R F' b' R' b R B' R B // EO (10)
U2 R' U' R U' R U R' U R U2 R' U'// F2L + LL Skip (13)

Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 24, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


49 STM:
z2 // inspection 
R B' U2 F2 D' L' // 222
U' R B2 L U' L' B // 223
U' R' U2 S' U S //EO
R U R U2 R U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R'//RB
U' F R' F' U2 S' U' f R F' U R' U R U' //ZBLL

APB: 44 STM
z2 // inspection 
R B' U2 F2 D' L' // 222
U' R B2 L U' L' B // 223
R U R' U R U R U2 S' U S U R U R U' R' U' R //EOPair+dbR
U2 S U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R f' U' //ZBLL

Next: D2 R L2 U D' L D F2 R' B2 R2 F' U2 D2 B' L2 B R2 B' D2 F'


----------



## Plutark (Oct 28, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D2 R L2 U D' L D F2 R' B2 R2 F' U2 D2 B' L2 B R2 B' D2 F'


x2//inspection 
L' U M' U2 M D2//dbl 
F R F U' R' F2 U' R2 F'//EO223 
U R U' R U2 R2 U R2 U' R U//F2L 
z' R' U L U' R U L'//OCLL 
L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U'//PLL

Next: D F D B' R' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 F' R' B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 29, 2021)

Meisme said:


> Next: D F D B' R' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 F' R' B'


47 STM
z2 // orientation
R' D' L' D2 L' F // 2x2x2
U' B R' U' B2 R B' // 2x2x3
S R S' R U F' U' F //EO
U R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R //RB
R' U' R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R U2 //ZBLL

Next: R D' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 B L2 R' D' B L' F D' R'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Oct 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R D' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 B L2 R' D' B L' F D' R'


x' y' // inspection
U' F' L U' F' D y // 222
R2 U R' U' F2 // 223
F' U' F R2 F' U F // EO
R2 U R U' R' D' U2 R U R' D // F2L completed
U' R' U' R U2 L' U R' U R U' R' U2 R L U2 // ZBLL
45 STM

Next : L B' U F' L2 U' F2 U2 R U D' F2 R2 L2 D B2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 30, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> L B' U F' L2 U' F2 U2 R U D' F2 R2 L2 D B2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2


 48 STM:
z2 //inspection
u' r' M u R' u R2 U' M2 //223
U S' U S //EO
U' R' U R U' R' U' R U' S' U2 S //square
R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 //pair
U' R U'D R' U2 R D' R U R' U2 R U R2 U //ZBLL

Next: D2 R B2 F2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B U2 R D' L2 D2 B L U' L2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Oct 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D2 R B2 F2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B U2 R D' L2 D2 B L U' L2


y x' // inspection
R L F' D F' u' // 222
y' F U F U F R2 U R // 223
y' F R' F' R U' R F' U2 F // EO
R2 U2 R2 // BR pair
U R' D' R U' R' D R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' // FR pair cancelled into VLS
R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL
56 STM

Next : L2 B' D2 F R2 F2 D2 B' U2 F U2 F U' L' F R2 B' F' U2 R2 D


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 1, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : L2 B' D2 F R2 F2 D2 B' U2 F U2 F U' L' F R2 B' F' U2 R2 D


29 STM - A very nice solve

y // Inspection
U2 L' F2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' // Block 223
R' U' R2 S R' S' // EO + F2L
(y2) F U' R2 U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U2 R' F' U' // ZBLL


Next: U2 B L R' B2 U2 L R F' U' L2 F R2 U2 D' F2 R B D L F2


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 2, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 29 STM - A very nice solve
> 
> y // Inspection
> U2 L' F2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' // Block 223
> ...



R u' D2 F' U R' D L' // 222 (8)
R U R F2 L' U' L U2 L' U L // 223 (11/19)
R' U' R S' U' S // EO (6/25)
U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 // dFR + BRE (8/33)
U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // dBR (8/41)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' // COLL: U1 (14/55)
d' M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M' // L5EP (8/63)
U2 // AUF (1/64)

NEXT: 
L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 U L2 U L B2 U' B L' F' D'


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 2, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 U L2 U L B2 U' B L' F' D'


34 STM

U' L U' B' R' U' R L' // Block
F' R2 U' R U2 F' // Expanded block
F R2 F' b' R2 b U' F R' F' // EO
R U2 R' // F2L
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // ZBLL

24 STM with cancellations:

U' L U' B' R' U' M x // Block
F' R2 U' R U2 R2 F2 // Expanded block
z R2 b U' F R' F' // EO
U' R U' R' // F2L + ZBLL

Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 3, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


y z x' y2 // inspection
U F' M x D2 R2 D // 222
U' F' R2 // 223
y' F R F2 U2 F // EO
U' R' U R' U' R U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // TSLE
U2 R U2 R' U R U R' U' L U' R U L' U' R' // TTLL
46 STM
ZZ-CT approach to petrus

Next : B2 L' F2 L R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R D2 B2 D R' F2 U' F U F' U' R


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 7, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : B2 L' F2 L R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R D2 B2 D R' F2 U' F U F' U' R


26 STM, 23 with cancellations!!!

z2 // Inspection

L R' D' F D2 R' U' x // Block (7)
F2 R2 U2 R' U R' F // Expanded block (7)
F' U2 F R f R2 f' R' // EO (8)
U2 R' U' R // F2L + LL Skip!!! (4)

Cancellations (23 STM): z2 M' x' D' F D2 R' U' x F2 R2 U2 R' U R' U2 F R f R2 f' R' U2 R' U' R


Next: R D' F' D' F2 L' F R2 D B' F2 U' B2 R' B2 R2 L U2 B U D2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 8, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: R D' F' D' F2 L' F R2 D B' F2 U' B2 R' B2 R2 L U2 B U D2


y2 B' L' F2 // Pseudo 222
y D R D' U' R2 L F2 L' F' L F2 L' U R U' R' U R U R' D'// F2L +EO
U' L R U' R' U M x U R' U R U' R' U' // ZBLL
39 STM 
Not sure if this is considered as petrus.

Next : L2 U2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 F D2 L2 F' R D' B U2 R F2 U F D R'


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 10, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> y2 B' L' F2 // Pseudo 222
> y D R D' U' R2 L F2 L' F' L F2 L' U R U' R' U R U R' D'// F2L +EO
> U' L R U' R' U M x U R' U R U' R' U' // ZBLL
> 39 STM
> ...



// An inefficient Petrus-W solution.
R U R' U S2 L S2 D2 R2 // 222 (9)
L U2 L' U' L2 U2 L U L' // 223 (9/18)
l' U' l U' r U' M U' R' // EOpair out of sheer luck (9/27)
U L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L' // LS (8/35)
U' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // COLL (10/45)
U M U2 M U' M' U2 M' // L5EP (8/53)
U2 // AUF (1/54)

Next: U F2 R B2 R2 U R' D' L U2 F L2 U2 B U2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 11, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next: U F2 R B2 R2 U R' D' L U2 F L2 U2 B U2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 B'


CPLS-2GLL: 48 STM
M2 D' R' D' R2 u2 //p222
R B E' R E U B2 //p223
U R' U2 S' U S //EO
U' R E f R f' E' //square
R U R' U R' D' R U' R' D R D' //CPLS
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' //2GLL

FMC-style solution: 42 STM
M2 D' R' D' R2 u2 //p222
R B E' R E U B2 //p223
U R' U2 S' U S //EO
R' U2 R U R' U R' U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U L' U R' U' L D'U2 //RBLL(8 moves cancelled)

Next: F2 R F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R D2 L' R' U L' D2 F2 D' F' U2 L' B R'


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 12, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F2 R F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R D2 L' R' U L' D2 F2 D' F' U2 L' B R'


35 STM, 31 with cancellations

R D2 R U' D' L' F x2 // Block (7)
F U' F // Expanded block (3)
R2 B U2 B' f' U f // EO (7)
U2 R' U R // F2L (4)
R' U2 R U R' U' R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U2 // ZBLL (14)


Next: D2 F2 U' F2 B R2 U2 L2 U F' U' B U2 R' U L' B D' F2 B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 13, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: D2 F2 U' F2 B R2 U2 L2 U F' U' B U2 R' U L' B D' F2 B'


43 STM(41 with cancellations):
y2 x'//inspection
S' L2 S L2 F2 U2 r //222
U F2 R' U r U2 r' u' R' u //223
R F' U2 F U' R //EOPair
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 //L3P
R B2 r U r' B' r D' U' R' u B' D' //ZBLL

cancelled: y2 x'
S' L2 S L2 F2 U2 r U F2 R' U r U2 r' u' R' u R F' U2 F U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' B2 r U r' B' r D' U' R' u B' D'(41 STM)

I suck at blockbuilding

Next: L2 R2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 D2 B U L' F2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 U2


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 13, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 43 STM(41 with cancellations):
> y2 x'//inspection
> S' L2 S L2 F2 U2 r //222
> U F2 R' U r U2 r' u' R' u //223
> ...



x' z2 y2
L B2 F' L F' L2 B L // 223 (8)
R U2 R2 // dFR (3/11)
f U R U' R2 f' // EO (6/17) - less moves than EOPair 
U S' U2 S U R' U' R // LS (8/25)
U R U2 R' U2 r' F R F' M' // CDRLL (10/35)
U' R U R' U R' U' R' U R2 U2 R' // L5EP (12/47)
U // AUF (1/48)

Next: R2 U' F' R' B R' U2 R' B U' B2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 D


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 13, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next: R2 U' F' R' B R' U2 R' B U' B2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 D


34 STM, 31 with cancellations

y' // Inspection

R2 U' F U2 F2 R' L2 B y2 // Block
F' U' F B' R B f R2 f' S R' S' // EO + F2L
R U R' U L' U R U' M' x' U' R U' R' U2 // ZBLL

Cancellations (31 STM): y' R2 U' F U2 F2 R' L2 B y2 F' U' S' z R B2 z R2 F' R' S' R U R' U L' U R U' M' x' U' R U' R' U2

Next: B2 D2 B2 R B2 U2 B' R D' U' F' R' L U' B' U2 R2 U F' L


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 13, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 34 STM, 31 with cancellations
> 
> y' // Inspection
> R2 U' F U2 F2 R' L2 B y2 // Block
> ...


Your solutions are always very efficient. How many different solutions do you typically go through before arriving at your final solutions?


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 13, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 34 STM, 31 with cancellations
> 
> y' // Inspection
> R2 U' F U2 F2 R' L2 B y2 // Block
> ...



l B D2 M' // 222 (4)
R' U' R U2 F2 L F' L' // 223 (8/12)
R U2 R2 F R' F' U' R S' U' S // EOpair (11/23)
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // LS (8/31)
U R' U2 R U R' D R' U' R U U+D' R // CDRLL (13/44)
F2 U' r2 F2 R2 U' F2 r2 // L5EP (8/52)
U2 // AUF (1/53)

NEXT: L2 R2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 F R D L2 F R' U' L' F D2 B


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 13, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Your solutions are always very efficient. How many different solutions do you typically go through before arriving at your final solutions?



If you can keep my secret, I will tell you that, for more than a year, I am developing a software to find optimized solutions for different methods: CFOP, Roux, Petrus and ZZ. I am using the solutions in these forums to tune up the application. The solutions that you and the other users posted are very helpful and gave me lots of ideas for improvement. The good acceptance of the solutions I posted is for me a confirmation of his usefulness. I plan to release it before the end of this year as free software.

Here's a screenshot:


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 13, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> If you can keep my secret, I will tell you that, for more than a year, I am developing a software to find optimized solutions for different methods: CFOP, Roux, Petrus and ZZ. I am using the solutions in these forums to tune up the application. The solutions that you and the other users posted are very helpful and gave me lots of ideas for improvement. The good acceptance of the solutions I posted is for me a confirmation of his usefulness. I plan to release it before the end of this year as free software.
> 
> Here's a screenshot:View attachment 17678



Id like to discuss this more in DMs if you're willing.

How many algsets does it know and use?

How does it perform Petrus EO? Does it know EOpair/APB? Would you consider adding EOpair/APB?

BTW, the Mehta user base is pretty large. You might consider adding it as well? All it would require is for you to add the logic for building 3QB and the algs for EOLE and TDR in order to support the "main" variant: Mehta FB, 3QB, EOLE, TDR, ZBLL.

Mehta-OS would be a whole different can of worms but would help a lot in determining the optimal option for a given scramble. (There is very little consensus around how to best determine this at this point.)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 13, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> If you can keep my secret, I will tell you that....


_Posts literally for everybody_


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 14, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> How does it perform Petrus EO? Does it know EOpair/APB? Would you consider adding EOpair/APB?
> 
> BTW, the Mehta user base is pretty large. You might consider adding it as well? All it would require is for you to add the logic for building 3QB and the algs for EOLE and TDR in order to support the "main" variant: Mehta FB, 3QB, EOLE, TDR, ZBLL.
> 
> Mehta-OS would be a whole different can of worms but would help a lot in determining the optimal option for a given scramble. (There is very little consensus around how to best determine this at this point.)


I plan to implement yruRU, Metha and Nautilus methods in the future, but now I want to release it with the methods I know.


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 14, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> I plan to implement yruRU, Metha and Nautilus methods in the future, but now I want to release it with the methods I know.


The last 2 -- to some extent -- would be pretty easy given that it can already solve using Petrus and Roux. YruRU would be interesting just to see what the CN (or non-CN) optimal CP lines would be.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 14, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> the Mehta user base is pretty large.


Yeah it is large if you consider 3 people as a big number(idk how many people switched since I quit discord lol)



GRVigo said:


> If you can keep my secret, I will tell you that, for more than a year, I am developing a software to find optimized solutions for different methods: CFOP, Roux, Petrus and ZZ. I am using the solutions in these forums to tune up the application. The solutions that you and the other users posted are very helpful and gave me lots of ideas for improvement. The good acceptance of the solutions I posted is for me a confirmation of his usefulness. I plan to release it before the end of this year as free software.
> 
> Here's a screenshot:View attachment 17678


Wow this actually seems pretty cool!! When do you plan to release it?



tsmosher said:


> YruRU would be interesting just to see what the CN (or non-CN) optimal CP lines would be.


Yeah I'm interested to know how the optimal YruRU solve(especially the optimal CPLine) looks like.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 14, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> _Posts literally for everybody_


Well, it wasn't really a secret if he decided to release it at the end of this year.


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 21, 2021)

Let's pick up the thread:


tsmosher said:


> NEXT: L2 R2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 F R D L2 F R' U' L' F D2 B



39 STM

Block (8): R' F L' F R2 U2 F' R' z2
Expanded block (7): U' R' U2 F2 R U F'
EO (8): F' U' F R S R S' R
F2L (4): U2 R' U R
COLL (12): R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U


Next: F B D L' U' R F2 R' B' D2 L' U R2 F' B' D' F' D2 U' F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 22, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: F B D L' U' R F2 R' B' D2 L' U R2 F' B' D' F' D2 U' F


APB: 48 STM
R2 U2 F L R U' r2 //222
R2 U' R U R' U2 R2 //223
y R U2 R2 U' R U2 F R' F' R //EOPair
R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R //L3P
U R2 F2 R F' r U r' F M' U r' F R2 U' //ZBLL

APB is the best petrus variant.

Next:L2 D2 U2 F R2 U2 B D2 F' D2 L' R' B D L F' U' L2 R2 U


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 24, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> APB: 48 STM
> R2 U2 F L R U' r2 //222
> R2 U' R U R' U2 R2 //223
> y R U2 R2 U' R U2 F R' F' R //EOPair
> ...



d' M' B F R U' M' // 222 + DFM (7)
R F U2 R' U R U2 // extension (7/14)
F2 U' F U2 R' f R f2 U2 f // EOpair (10/24)
U R' U' R // LS (4/28)
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // COLL (10/38)
U2 (R U R' U) R' U' R' U R2 U2 R' // L5EP (12/50)
U' // AUF (1/51)

NEXT: 
B' L B2 D L2 F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U F D F R U2 F R D'


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> B' L B2 D L2 F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U F D F R U2 F R D'



*30 STM:*

Block (8): U' R' B' U F U2 F R y
Expanded block (4): U R' U2 F2
EO (5): S R' S' U R'
F2L (4): U2 R' U' R
ZBLL (9): y R2 D r' U2 r D' R' U2 R'

Next: L2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 D2 F' B R' D2 L' F D2 L R2 B' U2 D2 F'


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 3, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> *30 STM:*
> 
> Block (8): U' R' B' U F U2 F R y
> Expanded block (4): U R' U2 F2
> ...



z y
r2 D2 M' r U' R' D2 // p222 (7)
U R2 F U2 F U F' // p223 (7)
U2 R U' R U2 R' F R F' // (p)dfR (9)
R B' R' B // EO (4/27)
U R' U R U' R' U R // LS (8/35)
r U2 R2' F R F' R U2 r' // L6 (9/44)
E M2 E' M2 // fix centers (4/48)

NEXT: 
R' F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' B D' L R F' D F' L' U


----------



## GRVigo (Mar 28, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R' F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' B D' L R F' D F' L' U



36 STM:

U' F2 D' R' U' L F R z2 // Block (8)
R F' U R F2 // Expanded block (5)
U' F' U' F f' U f F' U' F // EO (10)
U R' U' R // F2L (4)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // ZBLL (9)


Next: R B2 D' U2 F' B2 D2 B2 L2 B L' B2 L D R' F L2 R D2 B' L'


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 29, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> 36 STM:
> 
> U' F2 D' R' U' L F R z2 // Block (8)
> R F' U R F2 // Expanded block (5)
> ...



tried to do Petrus but this is what the scramble provided - some weird Roux thing

y' // Roux?
U' F D2 B U' B' R2 D2 L' // FB+SS (9)
M U' M' // EOLR (3/12)
L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L // LS (11/23)
U' F R2 U' R2 U R2 U S R2 f' // COLL (11/34)
U' M2 U M2 // M2+4c (4/38)

NEXT: F U' F2 D2 L' U2 L' B2 L2 B2 D2 R U2 L U R2 B U F2 R2 U


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 5, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: F U' F2 D2 L' U2 L' B2 L2 B2 D2 R U2 L U R2 B U F2 R2 U



Ig ill try this

z2 U F R' U2 R // 2x2 block
U L' F U2 F' U R U R' // 2x2x3 block
y' F R U' R' L' U2 L // Orient edges
y' U2 R U2 R2 U' R U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // last 2 slots
U' F' r U R' U' r' F R U // OLL
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL

next scramble : B2 U2 R2 D2 L U2 F2 R F2 R' D2 U R' D B' F R' F D F' R2


----------



## teri2769 (May 8, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> next scramble : B2 U2 R2 D2 L U2 F2 R F2 R' D2 U R' D B' F R' F D F' R2


x y' D' L U R U' R' D2 // 2x2x2
U F r U' r' // 2x2x3
U R U S' U S // eo
R' U R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R // f2l
U2 R U' r' F R' F r U r' F r U // zbll
42 moves 

next scramble : 
L B2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U L B U' R2 U' R U2 R2


----------



## tsmosher (May 9, 2022)

teri2769 said:


> x y' D' L U R U' R' D2 // 2x2x2
> U F r U' r' // 2x2x3
> U R U S' U S // eo
> R' U R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R // f2l
> ...



y2
R U2 R u2 L U' M2 // 222 (7)
B' R B U' R2 U' x // extension (7/14)
U F R' F' // EO (4/18)
U R' U' // dfR (3/21)
R2' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R // LS (11/32)
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL (8/40)
y2 S' R U' R2' F R U R U' R2' F' R f R' F' R // PLL (17/57)

NEXT: R' L D R' D F R2 F' U F' R2 F' U2 F R2 L2 B L2 B L2 U2


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 9, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R' L D R' D F R2 F' U F' R2 F' U2 F R2 L2 B L2 B L2 U2



y R' L U B' U' B D2 // 2x2 block
y' L' D F U F' D' // 2x2x3
y' U' R F' U F // EO
R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U R' U R U' R' U' R // Finish F2L
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // PLL

interesting 2x2x3, also i didnt realize that was a COLL lol

Next: U2 L F R' B2 U' L' F R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 D' L'


----------



## GRVigo (May 15, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> Next: U2 L F R' B2 U' L' F R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 D' L'


38 STM, 31 with cancellations

z2 y' // Inspection

B' R F D B2 D2 F B // Block (8)
U' R2 U' F' R' F // Expanded block (6)
R f R f' F' U' F S' U2 S // EO (10)
R' U2 R // F2L (3)
R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' U2 // COLL (11) + EPLL Skip

Cancellations: z2 y' B' R F D B2 D2 F B U' R2 U' F' R' F R f R f' F' U' F S' U2 B z U' R' U' R U F' U2


Next: U2 D B R2 D R F2 R' U B D' F' L' U' L' D2 L U D' F' D


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 15, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> 38 STM, 31 with cancellations
> 
> z2 y' // Inspection
> B' R F D B2 D2 F B // Block (8)
> ...


R2 D2 F L B' // 2x2x2
M' B' R2 B M F' // 2x2x3
R' U R2 S R S' // EO
R S R2 S' R U R' U R U R' // RB
F' r U R' U' r' F R // COLL
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL
// 43 STM, but good luck fingertricking EO + RB

Next: L' D2 B2 R' D2 U2 R2 B2 L D2 U2 L2 F' R' D2 B' U F' L2 F D


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 19, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: L' D2 B2 R' D2 U2 R2 B2 L D2 U2 L2 F' R' D2 B' U F' L2 F D



x' U2 R L D // FB
L U' L2 U B' U2 B' // 2x2x3
S U S' L' U L' U' F' L' F // IDK anymore
U L U L' U L2 U' L' U L2 U' L' U L U // f2l
y' R U R' U' F' U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 D' U R U' R' U D // PLL

Absolutely atrocious lol

Recon

Next: D L2 D F2 U' L2 D L2 B2 R2 B U2 B2 L' R B R B' U


----------



## tsmosher (May 19, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> x' U2 R L D // FB
> L U' L2 U B' U2 B' // 2x2x3
> S U S' L' U L' U' F' L' F // IDK anymore
> U L U L' U L2 U' L' U L2 U' L' U L U // f2l
> ...



(U' D) L U' r2 B2 r2 F' L F U2 L U' L' R2 U' r' U2 M' // 223 (18)
R2 U2 S' U' S // EO (5/23)
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R // dfR (8/31)
U2 R U' R' // dBR (4/35)
U' R F U' R' U' R U F' // COLL (9/44)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // EPLL (7/51)
U E2 S E2 S' // fix centers (5/56)

NEXT: 
F L U' D' F' B' L U R U F2 B2 D' F2 B2 D' B2 U2 D' R2 U


----------



## GRVigo (Jun 11, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F L U' D' F' B' L U R U F2 B2 D' F2 B2 D' B2 U2 D' R2 U



z x' // Inspection
D' U' R B2 R2 D B' // Block (7)
U' F' U' F2 R' F // Expanded block (6)
S' U S f R2 f' R F R2 F' // EO (10)
U2 R' U R // F2L (4)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' // COLL (8)

Metric: 35 STM
COLL case: Anti Sune 1
EPLL case: Skip

Cancellations (28 STM): z x' D' U' R B2 R2 D B' U' F' U' F2 R' F S' U S f R2 f' R F R2 F' U R' U2 R U'


Next: B F L D2 R U B' D2 R B2 U F' L2 U' L F B L2 B D' R2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 22, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> z x' // Inspection
> D' U' R B2 R2 D B' // Block (7)
> U' F' U' F2 R' F // Expanded block (6)
> S' U S f R2 f' R F R2 F' // EO (10)
> ...



x
L' U r' U' x' u2 // 222 (6)
R F' U' R U2 R // 223 (6/12)
F2 U2 r U r' // EODF (5/17)
U L' U' L U L' U2 L
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // L2P (16/33)
U' r' F2 r U r' F r // OCLL (8/41)
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R (U D') // PLL (14/55)

NEXT: 
U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B' F2 R2 F' L2 R2 F2 U F2 L' U' B F L D'


----------



## finger go brr (Jul 30, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B' F2 R2 F' L2 R2 F2 U F2 L' U' B F L D'


D U2 M2 r' U L R U M' U2 L U' L' // 1x2x3
R U' R L F' M' l' // 2x2x3
R' U' R U2 S' U S // EO
U' R' U' R U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 R U R' // F2L
// OLL skip
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // 2 look PLL

Lol I suck at F2L


visualisation

Next:
L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 L B2 D2 L D' F2 U' B L2 D B' L2 U2


----------



## Poorcuber09 (Jul 31, 2022)

finger go brr said:


> Next:
> L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 L B2 D2 L D' F2 U' B L2 D B' L2 U2


D L' F L F2 U' L2/ // 2X2X3
U' F U L U L' // Extended block
U2 f R U R' U' f' // EO
R U R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' // F2L
R D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // OLL into PLL

next scram: U' F2 L2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 R2 U2 F D2 L B' L2 R2 D'


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 4, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> D L' F L F2 U' L2/ // 2X2X3
> U' F U L U L' // Extended block
> U2 f R U R' U' f' // EO
> R U R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' // F2L
> ...



x'
B L' D' L D2 // 222 (5)
S U2 f' L' F2 L U' F // ext (8/13)
L' U' L' F' L F L' // EO (7/20)
U L U2 L // dfL (4/24)
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // dBL (8/32)
U // LL skip! wow. (1/33)

NEXT: R F' U2 F D2 F' D2 R2 U2 B L2 B2 L U' R2 D2 B R U' B'


----------



## Brest (Aug 6, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R F' U2 F D2 F' D2 R2 U2 B L2 B2 L U' R2 D2 B R U' B'



x2
U R' D L F' R'
y' R' F' R2
F L' U2 L2 F L'
y' R' U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U R
U' R U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

Next: B2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D R' U' L' D U' B' D2 F R' L2


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 16, 2022)

Brest said:


> Next: B2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D R' U' L' D U' B' D2 F R' L2


33 STM, 31 STM with cancellations

y2 // Inspection
L2 U L B U R' F' D' // Block (8)
R F U F' // Expanded block (4)
U2 B' R B R // EO (5)
R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R // F2L (7)
U' l' U' L U l F' L' F // ZBLL (9)

Next: R' U' D2 B2 U2 L' D' F' U L F2 U F R F' D U B' L' R' F L'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 17, 2022)

My first ever attempt at Petrus, apologies if it sucks

z2 x'//inspection
M' D' L2 D R2 u R U' R' u//2x2x2
r' U r U R' U' R U2 l U L' U' M'//2x2x3
R U R' F R F'//EO
U R U2 R2 U R2' U R' U2 R U' R' U R//F2L
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'//OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: R U2 L' B2 U2 D2 R B R2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 F2 B L B F2 U' D2 B' D2 L' D'


----------



## Brest (Oct 19, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: R U2 L' B2 U2 D2 R B R2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 F2 B L B F2 U' D2 B' D2 L' D'



y D' F' L' D2
U' R F R2' F2
y' U' R' F R
y' r U' r' y'
U' R' U' R U' R U' R U'
R' F R' F' R U R U' R' F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' R

Next: L2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 U R2 D' B2 L' F2 U' B F' L U R B' L2 D


----------



## Silky (Oct 19, 2022)

@GRVigo How do you get such insane efficiency? I've never seen you get a solve < 40 STM.



Megaminx lover said:


> My first ever attempt at Petrus, apologies if it sucks



Great first solve!! Just got to work on block building efficiency.



Brest said:


> Next: L2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 U R2 D' B2 L' F2 U' B F' L U R B' L2 D



u S E2 R' u // 1x2x3 (5)
r2 U2 r' U2 r' // DF + DB (5/10)
U S' U S // EO (4/14)
U2 R' U2 R U R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' // Right Block (14/28)
U2 M x U R' U' L U2 R U2 R' U2 // COLL (11/39)

Cool 1x2x3, lucky COLL skip. Learned I use a weird COLL alg ( still like it tho ). Always happy to see a sub-40. Sometimes I forget how good/ how much fun Petrus is. Hope one day someone will grind Petrus and show it's maximum potential. #WR is a Petrus Solve

Next: B' R' D L2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 D2 U L2 F' R2 D' F2 U2 F' R' D


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 19, 2022)

Silky said:


> @GRVigo How do you get such insane efficiency? I've never seen you get a solve < 40 STM.


Sub-40 isn't that hard...

anyway, I think he uses his program to do these examples.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 20, 2022)

Any better EO algs?

z2//inspection
D U r U' r' U' R U R' y U2' R2' U2 R U' R' D'//2x2x3
U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F'//EO
U R' U' R' D' U R U' R' D R' U2' R2 U R2' U R//F2L
U2' r U R' U' r' F R F'//OLL
U M2' U M U2' M' U M2' U//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: L2 F' L2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 R U2 R' F2 D2 U' F2 L D


----------



## Silky (Oct 20, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Any better EO algs?
> 
> z2//inspection
> D U r U' r' U' R U R' y U2' R2' U2 R U' R' D'//2x2x3
> ...



For your solve I would do F R' F R2 U R' holding the 2x2x3 in the back. For 2x2x3 on the left you can use U2 R' D' r U r' D. EO algs for 2x2x3 on back can be found here. Was actually just working on algs for block on left. I can @ you when I finish it.


----------

